# [BP] Oil Spill



## F1ForFrags

wow.....really...


----------



## 0rion

I saw this about 6 hours ago when a coworker showed me the page.... it doesnt look like much change in the flow at all, it was still pouring out much as it is now.


----------



## aSilva

wow makes me wanna punch someone in the face i see it flowing like crazy there is like 5 holes where its shooting,


----------



## Chunkylad

Lol, just put a direct pipeline to the coast from the holes and poof 2 problems solved (minus waves and hurricanes)...


----------



## 0rion

Well, keep in mind they're saying that they're pumping in mud now, so the brown is largely mud, but there IS still oil there. The bad thing, is that for a month before this, that WAS all oil/gas.

edit: camera just moved!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

sad... so sad


----------



## 0rion

Bump for new update... check the feed, that doesnt look like mud anymore, that looks like its back to oil gushing out of that thing


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0rion*


I saw this about 6 hours ago when a coworker showed me the page.... it doesnt look like much change in the flow at all, it was still pouring out much as it is now.


Ya but now it has mud in so it's got that going for it. I'm sure glad haliburton is in charge of national defense becasue they are clearly masters of technology. I bet iraqi soldiers really appreciated all those guys running around trying to do as little as possible and collect as many billable hours as they could.


----------



## Cerberus

video no worky for me


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0rion*


Bump for new update... check the feed, that doesnt look like mud anymore, that looks like its back to oil gushing out of that thing


Ya. Do a water column calculation on that depth. Then realize that fluids have a compressibility factor. The water is just slightly less compressible than the oil. So as the oil comes out it is getting replaced by less compressible heavier water. Which presses more oil out. Which lets in more water. Which pushes more oil out. So it's going to runaway train till they either nuke it to cap it or drill another tap to relieve the pressures that are impacting this thing like an angry penetrating knife. But now that it's busting out all over nuke might not even work.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Stream only works in IE for me.


----------



## dham

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*


Stream only works in IE for me.


Works in Chrome for me. I uninstall IE soon as install Windows.


----------



## USFORCES

More I see on the news the more it looks BP is trying to minimize the whole thing, like the guy BP is paying to clean the oil off the birds was told to remove the dead bird list from his website, And they said 5000 barrels a day when it was more like 12,000-20,000...And BP knew it was more all along.
And from what I seen yesterday BP/big oil has said all along deep water drilling was safe and if anything ever happened it wouldn't be a big deal, Well it's been over a month now and it's a big deal.

Bottom line BP made a big mess in the wrong place and the US has them by the balls now...


----------



## GrizzleBoy

What is this feeling of powerlessness


----------



## Cryptedvick

how did this happen in the first place?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


What is this feeling of powerlessness


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
More I see on the news the more it looks BP is trying to minimize the whole thing, like the guy BP is paying to clean the oil off the birds was told to remove the dead bird list from his website, And they said 5000 barrels a day when it was more like 12,000-20,000...And BP knew it was more all along.
And from what I seen yesterday BP/big oil has said all along deep water drilling was safe and if anything ever happened it wouldn't be a big deal, Well it's been over a month now and it's a big deal.

Bottom line BP made a big mess in the wrong place and the US has them by the balls now...

Sick and disturbing that we as a culture need something like this to steer us away from primitive methods of energy.. like no one gave a shat about global terrorism, until 2x big buildings came down...now people decide to have a conscience about the decisions that they have made leading up to now.

Who knows, maybe if BP would have been the first oil company to go totally electric, or hydrogen..they would be opposite the position they are in now..

*"too little too late".. the American way* ...makes you proud doesnt it ..*puke*


----------



## Bully

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Bottom line BP made a big mess in the wrong place and the US has them by the balls now...

Your post made sense up until that point.

what has the US ' got BP by the balls ' have anything to do with it?


----------



## USFORCES

Hmm


----------



## cypher\this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Sick and disturbing that we as a culture need something like this to steer us away from primitive methods of energy.. like no one gave a shat about global terrorism, until 2x big buildings came down...now people decide to have a conscience about the decisions that they have made leading up to now.

Who knows, maybe if BP would have been the first oil company to go totally electric, or hydrogen..they would be opposite the position they are in now..

*"too little too late".. the American way* ...makes you proud doesnt it ..*puke*

Two things,

This is going to do nothing to sway the country away from fossil fuels
The only benefit to the public being aware of """"terrorism""" is the bottom lines of defense contractors


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bully* 
Your post made sense up until that point.

what has the US ' got BP by the balls ' have anything to do with it?

US does have them by the balls, Go talk to Exxon they are still paying for that mess and the US still is on them about it, Until this is gone BP won't hear the end of it...

There has been spills along the shores of other countries that oil companies just let the mother nature take care of which could take 200yrs to recover.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet* 
Stream only works in IE for me.

If FF
http://port25.technet.com/pages/wind...-download.aspx


----------



## USFORCES

They are doing something now oil balls are flying!


----------



## Dom_sufc

People keep mentioning "steering away" from using Oil. But do some of you guys realise how many things oil is used in one way or another? Pretty much everything. No exaggeration. From asprin to plastic. It's not just fuel.

Just saying.

Works in FF btw, as mentioned above, you need the WMP FF Plugin, make sure you restart the browser too, even though it doesn't ask.


----------



## Kopi

What are you guys seeing now? I didn't get to see it earlier, but I don't see any oil leaks or plumes like I've been seeing on TV lately.


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


People keep mentioning "steering away" from using Oil. But do some of you guys realise how many things oil is used in one way or another? Pretty much everything. No exaggeration. From asprin to plastic. It's not just fuel.

Just saying.

Works in FF btw, as mentioned above, you need the WMP FF Plugin, make sure you restart the browser too, even though it doesn't ask.


You are so correct. People tend to forget that a lot of every day items are made from crude. Including the keyboards that they are typing on.

"You will probably be surprised to know that a plastic bottle is made from the same petrochemical as the fiber we call polyester!

All plastic products, many of the materials used to make the clothes you wear, or the carpet you walk on, plus hundreds of the other products we take for granted, are made from petrochemicals. As the name implies, a main ingredient in petrochemicals is oil."


----------



## Kopi

Lets not forget about how much oil is used in the production of PCB's....
I don't think we'll ever get away from using oil_ completely _unless there is a suitable alternative...and are the multi-trillion dollar oil companies going to let that happen?


----------



## Dragonii

All I see is grey with white specks floating around.

Kind of expected. The top kill procedure would cause a lot of debris in the water.

I know that when you put sand in an aquarium and then fill it with water without cleaning the sand really good, you get a cloudy tank that you can't even see 12 inches into the water.


----------



## ryman546

so did it plug? right now its just sitting there.


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Lets not forget about how much oil is used in the production of PCB's....
I don't think we'll ever get away from using oil_ completely _unless there is a suitable alternative...and are the multi-trillion dollar oil companies going to let that happen?


"alternative"... that reminds me of when my company decided to "go green" and they bought us all these mugs made of a plastic substitute from corn.
Within three months they had all cracked, chipped or leaked. I put mine in the sink with some hot dishwater (it said not to put it in the dishwasher) and it got soft and was then unusable as it was all out of shape and the lid wouldn't fit.
Threw it away, as did everyone else in the office.

On the other hand, I have these cute little plastic cups that I buy at Party City with movie characters on them... They are made of thin plastic and cost $1 each, and I have had some of them for over a year. They get washed in the dishwasher with the sanitizing cycle turned on and they are still in perfect condition.


----------



## Dragonii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


so did it plug? right now its just sitting there.


I would imagine that due to the top fill process they have made the water cloudy. What you see is probably only the 6 inches or so in front of the camera.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

They are screwing it with the ROV as we speak, or doing something! Look!


----------



## Infrabasse

lol he nearly dropped that wrench down on the seabed trying to place it on the ledge.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Haha, I bet they left this feed on to make it look like they fixed it when all they did is turn on some other camera somewhere else where all is good lol


----------



## not available

i know a post on the internet is gonna help fix the problem. why even get worked up over this, we are powerless to stop it. Let the people who know what they are doing TRY to fix it.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Haha, I bet they left this feed on to make it look like they fixed it when all they did is turn on some other camera somewhere else where all is good lol



Yeah I got that feeling last night where all I could see was mud shooting out, wasn't paying much attention, and then I saw loads of oil shooting out on another feed. It didn't last long, they promptly switched feeds again and I never saw the oil again


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not available* 
i know a post on the internet is gonna help fix the problem. why even get worked up over this, we are powerless to stop it. Let the people who know what they are doing TRY to fix it.

Because the more people that complain, the more the bozos gets stuff done. And in the beginning, they weren't trying hard enough. A little better now, but they got get it done.


----------



## aweir

I'm looking at the video and all I can make out is this...










Damn I just just saw an explosion of oil! It's now pitch BLACK


----------



## Broin

Did they just turn off the lights 










Last few frames i had before they switched to close up,this looks like totally different leak to me compared to close up feed


----------



## aweir

I hope!

they just switched camera but what they were showing a minute ago was definitely a large gusher of oil after something happened. That robot arm just picked up a steaming rock...weird


----------



## Krusher33

Gosh... wish I could watch. Please keep updating for the rest of us who can't view streams at work.


----------



## aweir

I definitely see oil leaking in the background. If you're watching the live feed, the speed at which this oil and mud are spewing out makes me think there is nothing humanly possible that could stop this.

to give you an idea of how fast this thing it spilling, it takes less than a second for the plume to go from the opening of the pipe to off screen.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


I definitely see oil leaking in the background.


Dude, freakin relax guy.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


I definitely see oil leaking in the background. If you're watching the live feed, the speed at which this oil and mud are spewing out makes me think there is nothing humanly possible that could stop this.


Meh, a couple of Mk84s and the whole thing would be collapsed and sealed.


----------



## aweir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Urufu_Shinjiro*


Dude, freakin relax guy.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Gosh... wish I could watch. Please keep updating for the rest of us who can't view streams at work.












http://crooksandliars.com/david-neiw...ulf-oil-well-b


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Sorry aweir, didn't mean anything by it, just seemed from your earlier posts you were freakin out a little.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*


http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_inte...ov_stream.html


A lot of the costal area's are seriously in trouble due to this bp oil spill. It's terrable.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thar she blows

Despicable


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*











http://crooksandliars.com/david-neiw...ulf-oil-well-b


Shepard Smith is like the only person I like from Fox Noise.


----------



## aweir

update... not looking good at all...every once in a while we see "explosions" of mud and oil that obscure the camera for 5-10 seconds about once every 10 seconds.


----------



## Enfluenza

The vid nah work on the iPad (it's not mine, borrowing it) I got a blue Lego brick. 
I blame Steve jobs for this crap
Anyway, I hope Obama can help out more now that he is there again. 
I think the govt needs to ACT QUICKLY!! Stop piling all of the money to the military and trivial things, and put it to what's REALLY important!!
I know we have the machines to clean this up, so why not USE them?
Is it because it costs too much? The government can put money into a 80000 dollar javelin missile but won't put it toward important things!
Pathetic!!! 
Skrew politics


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


The vid nah work on the iPad (it's not mine, borrowing it) I got a blue Lego brick. 
I blame Steve jobs for this crap


Just don't blame it on the lack of flash support, it's a WM extension.


----------



## Eduardv

So if i start collecting oil spilled over the sea i can become rich









Seriosuly:

BP just damaged their entire image with this spill,this is a environmental catasrophy,and they need to pay very expensive for it.


----------



## djsi38t

Where is doctor who when you need him.


----------



## Weedvender

I call Lolz. Im going to go bake some popcorn and watch/laugh how BP will get a slap on the wrist down the road.

It would be interesting to have Teddy Roosevelt as a president today.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Check this out for strange, while talking to my bro on Google talk, BP came into the conversation and this happened!!!










If you type BP in caps in turns blue


----------



## Infrabasse

It should be black, definitely not blue!
lol, *** google ?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Well its bold and blue lolz, to make words bold you have to type things with a *infront and behind it*

Still no reason for the blue/bold though lol


----------



## Search

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
The vid nah work on the iPad (it's not mine, borrowing it) I got a blue Lego brick.
I blame Steve jobs for this crap
Anyway, I hope Obama can help out more now that he is there again.
I think the govt needs to ACT QUICKLY!! Stop piling all of the money to the military and trivial things, and put it to what's REALLY important!!
I know we have the machines to clean this up, so why not USE them?
Is it because it costs too much? The government can put money into a 80000 dollar javelin missile but won't put it toward important things!
Pathetic!!!
Skrew politics

Lmao.. smooth talking isn't going to fix anything.

Obama has gone on two vacations since this happened. This time he decided he was going to stop by for a minute to look. Katrina? cough

BP is exhausting every idea. If you or the Government had a better one, maybe *****ing about things would be acceptable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eduardv* 
So if i start collecting oil spilled over the sea i can become rich









Seriosuly:

BP just damaged their entire image with this spill,this is a environmental catasrophy,and they need to pay very expensive for it.

Pay for what.. Exactly what did BP do wrong. Then tell me exactly what they aren't doing that they need to be doing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weedvender* 
I call Lolz. *Im going to go bake some popcorn and watch/laugh how BP will get a slap on the wrist down the road.*

It would be interesting to have Teddy Roosevelt as a president today.











Maybe people could look into why the Government didn't allow BP to put up more barrier islands? Maybe look at that?


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Search* 
Pay for what.. Exactly what did BP do wrong. Then tell me exactly what they aren't doing that they need to be doing.

Basically that pipleline is a responsability of BP .........period.they have to assume the consequences of damaging the ecosystem at the expense of a very lucrative business,the OBAMA administration and greenpeace are all over it right now.

And the people affected by this armaggedon will claim compensation,you can bet on that,and with justification,stop defending a multi-billion company that just cares about getting richer no matter if there are poor people or destroy lands,or detsroy indigenous population identity in third world countries.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
The vid nah work on the iPad (it's not mine, borrowing it) I got a blue Lego brick.
I blame Steve jobs for this crap
Anyway, I hope Obama can help out more now that he is there again.
I think the govt needs to ACT QUICKLY!! Stop piling all of the money to the military and trivial things, and put it to what's REALLY important!!
I know we have the machines to clean this up, so why not USE them?
Is it because it costs too much? The government can put money into a 80000 dollar javelin missile but won't put it toward important things!
Pathetic!!!
Skrew politics

yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo speak english.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Search* 
Lmao.. smooth talking isn't going to fix anything.

Obama has gone on two vacations since this happened. This time he decided he was going to stop by for a minute to look. Katrina? cough

BP is exhausting every idea. If you or the Government had a better one, maybe *****ing about things would be acceptable.

Pay for what.. Exactly what did BP do wrong. Then tell me exactly what they aren't doing that they need to be doing.










Maybe people could look into why the Government didn't allow BP to put up more barrier islands? Maybe look at that?

Apparently collapsing the entire well with explosives will stop the leak, except that probably means that BP will never be able to get oil from there again..


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
*Apparently collapsing the entire well with explosives will stop the leak,* except that probably means that BP will never be able to get oil from there again..










Why does everyone keep saying that? The only way that's been shown to work is the relief well. There are 100 nuke proponents about to flood this thread because I mentioned this but; Russia used small nukes to collapse five NATURAL GAS blow outs and only 4 worked. None of which were done a mile below the sea on an oil well.


----------



## Dock #89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*"too little too late".. the American way* ...makes you proud doesnt it ..*puke*


I'm proud to be an American regardless of this incident. I don't know what kool-aid you are drinking. "AMERICA IS BAD LOL!"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


I think the govt needs to ACT QUICKLY!! Stop piling all of the money to the military and trivial things, and put it to what's REALLY important!!
I know we have the machines to clean this up, so why not USE them?
Is it because it costs too much? The government can put money into a 80000 dollar javelin missile but won't put it toward important things!
Pathetic!!! 
Skrew politics


How do you know we have the machines to clean this up? Are you an expert on oil spills? And military spending is extremely important. It leads to innovations in the civilian world as well as protects our country.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Why does everyone keep saying that? The only way that's been shown to work is the relief well. There are 100 nuke proponents about to flood this thread because I mentioned this but; Russia used small nukes to collapse five NATURAL GAS blow outs and only 4 worked. None of which were done a mile below the sea on an oil well.


(Note, dukes, this is not aimed at you, but is aimed at the same people you are addressing.)

People are stupid and seem to think they know the answer to everything. They condemn the government, condemn government spending, then they ask the government to try to collapse the well with explosives.







In previous threads about this tragedy very informed people have already explained why using explosives won't work. Go read those.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Just watched the local news, they said it could take 48 hours to tell if it worked.

They were also talking to business owners that rely on holiday weekends like this one to operate. Thats probably what angers me the most. First year that the economy is starting to rebound and they can't benefit from that. Obama promises to help them but that might be too little too late.

I don't think BP will get the "slap on a wrist" that others have mentioned in this thread. Go look up the Exxon oil spill. I believe that something like what happened then will happen now.


----------



## ICBM

darn my fav seafood is gulf jumbo shrimp


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ICBM* 
darn my fav seafood is gulf jumbo shrimp









You can still enjoy them oiled.


----------



## mth91

Did anybody just look at the stream a second ago? I just looked at it and I don't see any oil coming out anymore.


----------



## Sirrush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mth91*


Did anybody just look at the stream a second ago? I just looked at it and I don't see any oil coming out anymore.


Thats because you can't actually see anything, water is too murky right now...


----------



## mth91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eduardv*


And the people affected by this armaggedon will claim compensation,you can bet on that,and with justification,stop defending a multi-billion company that just cares about getting richer no matter if there are poor people or destroy lands,or detsroy indigenous population identity in third world countries.


I think you're forgetting that BP is run by human beings. If you were in their position, you would do the exact same thing and you know it. Don't be so quick to judge people.


----------



## mth91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirrush*


Thats because you can't actually see anything, water is too murky right now...


Oh, it just looked to me like it had stopped I guess. I was looking at it earlier today and I noticed that it wasn't oil coming out anymore, it was a bunch of mud, so I figured the idea may have worked.


----------



## Search

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eduardv* 
Basically that pipleline is a responsability of BP .........period.they have to assume the consequences of damaging the ecosystem at the expense of a very lucrative business,the OBAMA administration and greenpeace are all over it right now.

And the people affected by this armaggedon will claim compensation,you can bet on that,and with justification,stop defending a multi-billion company that just cares about getting richer no matter if there are poor people or destroy lands,or detsroy indigenous population identity in third world countries.

LMAO Greenpeace!? What business is it of theirs. A bunch of environmental activist nut jobs are going to boat out into BPs back yard and condemn them for their ruining of the world. I bet the boat they are on runs off diesel, guess where it comes from? The only thing they will accomplish is thinking they did something important. Key word is thinking (which doesn't follow the rules of truth).

The administration has done nothing. It's like the Coast Guard said, what the hell do they think they are going to do.

Agreed, BP does take responsibility to fixing it and cleaning it up. However, the only thing I've seen BP do is tell the public how they are sorry for this mess and that they promise to continue trying to fix it and will be there to clean it all up.

What has the Gov. done? "We're going to put our boots on your neck". Lmao, I would love to see it. Wouldn't doubt they would love to take the oil industry over.

When has BP done anything to harm indigenous people? Or destroy lands? How has the Government done anything to cover for BP? Hell I thought the Government was out to get BP? Is this a paradox? The other stuff was funny though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Apparently collapsing the entire well with explosives will stop the leak, except that probably means that BP will never be able to get oil from there again..










Oh exactly, because if you can't get to it ever again, it's so much different than being able to get to it, but it not having anything in it?

Why do the same people who say BP is just money hungry, say that BP isn't doing everything possible to stop the leak. Last I checked, they were losing money. Which if they are money hungry, would be a pretty good reason (right?) to stop the leak ASAP.


----------



## mth91

you won't collapse the well by putting explosives in it. it will cause the leak to become far worse than it already is. this idea has already gone in one ear and out the other at BP.


----------



## Squirrel

Hmm, camera is floating on the surface now.

Oh and to all those saying that it's not BP's fault...it is. It's very simple. Even if they were not able to do anything about it, it's their fault, since it's their responsibility.

Someone injures himself on YOUR property, you get sued. You are responsible for your property and if it harms anyone, then you are held liable.

If I go gambling, and lose all my money, it's my fault. I may win and make tons of money, but I may lose it all. Same with BP, they may make billions with oil but it **** like this happens, they gotta pay for it.

It just takes a bit of logic to figure out whose fault it is, I really don't get people defending corporations who don't give a **** about anything but $$$. And yes if I was in BP's position, I would know that it's my fault and know that I f'ed **** up and had to pay alot of $$$.


----------



## Search

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Hmm, camera is floating on the surface now.

Oh and to all those saying that it's not BP's fault...it is. It's very simple. Even if they were not able to do anything about it, it's their fault, since it's their responsibility.

Someone injures himself on YOUR property, you get sued. You are responsible for your property and if it harms anyone, then you are held liable.

If I go gambling, and lose all my money, it's my fault. I may win and make tons of money, but I may lose it all. Same with BP, they may make billions with oil but it **** like this happens, they gotta pay for it.

It just takes a bit of logic to figure out whose fault it is, I really don't get people defending corporations who don't give a **** about anything but $$$. And yes if I was in BP's position, I would know that it's my fault and know that I f'ed **** up and had to pay alot of $$$.









lols no *****. I don't believe anyone has said BP shouldn't do anything. The problem is the people who think BP isn't doing anything.

On a sidenote, I can see the news reports now when all of this is done. Talking about who forced BP into doing what. All along BP was hard at work before anyone had anything to say.


----------



## mth91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


Someone injures himself on YOUR property, you get sued. You are responsible for your property and if it harms anyone, then you are held liable.


^ the problem with our legal system. if someone walks onto my property, they oughtta be responsible for watching their own backs. if they accidentally stick their head in the air conditioner, it's kind of crazy for me to be liable for that. BP on the other hand is taking responsibility for the leak regardless of whether it was really their fault, which i believe is a sign of good faith, regardless of how people may think they've got some underhanded plan. and are you saying you don't care about money like big corporations? don't put gas in your car for a few weeks, then tell me how evil rich people are.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mth91*


^ the problem with our legal system. if someone walks onto my property, they oughtta be responsible for watching their own backs. if they accidentally stick their head in the air conditioner, it's kind of crazy for me to be liable for that. and are you saying you don't care about money like big corporations?* don't put gas in your car for a few weeks*, then tell me how evil rich people are.


I'm not, I'm a university student and I'm using public transit









And no I'm not saying I don't care about money, but money is not the *only* thing I care about.

And yes, it's obviously wrong that if someone walks onto your property, they should watch their backs and that it shouldn't be your fault. But nonetheless, you get sued for it. And I only applied this to the well/pipe being BP's responsibility.

What makes the case even stronger is that they put alot of other people out of work with this (if we leave the humanitarian aspect of destroying wildlife etc out of it). Wouldn't you be a little upset if you were a fisherman or owning some little store on a beach, and then find out that you're running out of business and not getting any compensation to keep your business running during this catastrophe? Guess not.


----------



## Sirrush

Oh wow, the new camera view looks so much worse...


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sirrush* 
Oh wow, the new camera view looks so much worse...

Are you talking about the big cloud the just shot out? WOW!


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sirrush* 
Oh wow, the new camera view looks so much worse...

Current (UNCONFIRMED!) reports suggest that the seafloor over the well might have collapsed due to the massive outflow of what basically holds it up, and now there are about a dozen leaks about the same size as the original.


----------



## aweir

Yes I'm viewing it right this second. 10 minutes ago you could clearly see oil coming from the riser, but now it appears to be coming from all over the place. oil is pouring out like tea at a British party. Crumpets, anyone?


----------



## Thedark1337

Holy ..... thats a lot of oil leaking


----------



## aweir

Let it be confirmed that this seabed collapse has occurred at about 9:45pm CST May 27,
the year 2010


----------



## Squirrel

Any links to those reports?


----------



## Esseff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Let it be confirmed that this seabed collapse has occurred at about 9:45pm CST May 27,
the year 2010


Seriously? O_O


----------



## aweir

The live feed went down at 10:05 but I'm sure there are millions of witnesses to this catastrophic event that has just occurred.


----------



## BizzareRide

What if we see loch ness monster on these live feeds? I would piss my pants of laughter.


----------



## aweir

Maybe we could coax it into the riser and plug it....


----------



## Ryan747

can i get a news feed link, a new one saying it has collapsed.


----------



## Squirrel

****, anyone seeing all that oil coming out?


----------



## Lefty67

Doesnt look like the sea bed collapsed, watchin it right now on the link. Just the same ol' leak


----------



## Ryan747

can the people that said the sea floor collapsed link it for proof? plz


----------



## aweir

Showing the riser pipe on top of the blowout preventer seeping mud. up until not I didn't know what it was.

for those can't get feeds....


----------



## Infrabasse

Why would they carry on pumping mud into the well if a dozen other leaks opened?

I smell a troll


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Why would they carry on pumping mud into the well if a dozen other leaks opened?

I smell a troll


possibly


----------



## aweir

Of course the tons and tons of mud that they were pumping in have to come out...obviously.

Many of us here saw the same thing. oil coming out the END of the RISER PIP followed by massive billowing of oil all around away from the riser pipe and BOP.

the camera is on the leak ontop of the BOP right now. you can't tell from the video if they're still pumping mud in or not, but the mud would still be coming out of the riser pipe regardless for some time..


----------



## Thedark1337

holy. Anyone seeing the dozen leaks right now? RIP earth LOL


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


holy. Anyone seeing the dozen leaks right now? RIP earth LOL


wth? this is mud with a little oil
Just like it's been for the last 24h, with sometimes a lot more oil than this.

For so much mud to still come out, right above the BOP I'm sure they're still pumping it in. It can't be what had already been pumped in as the thing is basically shot straight up, with some hope of some sticking inside the BOP. Yesterday's junk shot doesn't seem to have worked and I doubt any mud is going down the well. this is tough pressure to counteract, especially when it's pretty much wide open on one end.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


holy. Anyone seeing the dozen leaks right now? RIP earth LOL


Pretty much what I am going to start saying.


----------



## aweir

What are you guys looking at??? All I see is a closeup of mud escaping from the riser pipe.

Strangle enough about 10 minutes after we saw the major oil gusher from all around the BOP, the camera went off and now we see mud coming out of the riser. It looks like it might be a tape loop with a time stamp overlay.


----------



## Sirrush

Which is all there is right now, the view has changed a few times...


----------



## aweir

want a link??? it's a MUSHROOM CLOUD of oil. what else do we have to say?

http://blog.alexanderhiggins.com/201...ulf-oil-spill/


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
want a link??? it's a MUSHROOM CLOUD of oil. what else do we have to say?

http://blog.alexanderhiggins.com/201...ulf-oil-spill/

Isn't this from 5 days ago ?
It links to another blog containing the same pictures and dated May 23rd


----------



## aweir

there is a video of the leak dated May 27th with the title
*
Video of ROV working on top of crater over collpased seafloor* suggesting that...the seaflloor has, oh I dunno....maybe..._collapsed_

Maybe we're in an alternate universe.


----------



## Lefty67

If the sea floor collapsed then there would be zero visibility for awhile in that area. Plus even a small collapse can trigger a tsunami (not a huge one)

It didnt happen. At least I hope


----------



## aweir

What about the oil pressure that's pushing up on the BOP and causing the ground to crack at the bottom. I wish someone from BP would let us know what's going on. There are people speculating that the BOP is being pushed right out of the ground because a BOP is designed to stop the flow of oil only temporary and that pressure will cause it to rupture.


----------



## Lefty67

Hmm, watchin that video does make it seem like something bad did happen. Not sure if its a collapse, but it does look nasty.


----------



## aweir

If the sea floor did collapse around the BOP then it would be a complete waste of time pumping mud into it if there's 5 times the amount of oil leaking from the sea floor around it.

the only thing worse now would be a major methane gas bubble rising up to the surface, sinking all the ships and then being carried towards the coast where it would then suffocate untold amounts of people or possible explode and level an entire city.

Scary stuff.

http://response.restoration.noaa.gov...er%20Horse.pdf


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


there is a video of the leak dated May 27th with the title
*
Video of ROV working on top of crater over collpased seafloor* suggesting that...the seaflloor has, oh I dunno....maybe..._collapsed_

Maybe we're in an alternate universe.


Yeah but May 27th would still be over 24 hrs ago though.


----------



## aweir

Well it seems as though I am a few days behind on my news. I turn on CNN...nothing. Foxnews...nothing. cnbc...nothing. msnbc...nothing!

WHERE IS THE ***real***MEDIA DURING ALL OF THIS!?!?


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Well it seems as though I am a few days behind on my news. I turn on CNN...nothing. Foxnews...nothing. cnbc...nothing. msnbc...nothing!

WHERE IS THE ***real***MEDIA DURING ALL OF THIS!?!?


Wondering the same thing. All these blogs and stuff are old.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*


Wondering the same thing. All these blogs and stuff are old.


+1. I wanted to find a rather older article on CBC.ca and out of the first 50 headlines was only one related to the leak...aka Obama visiting the site.


----------



## aweir

edited for content.


----------



## Lefty67

aww, dont bring religion into this


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


aww, dont bring religion into this


While I can see his viewpoint in regards to that verse, I don't think it's a good idea to bring it in, it will just turn in a major flame war lol


----------



## Brutuz

What's it doing now?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

wow it looks alot worse then before, I wish there was a higher quality steam available.

lol I just saw a golfball looking object fall down infront of the steam, I wonder what that was, it was so shiny and pretty looking


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


What's it doing now?


this


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
this









I was meaning What is that? I can see the feed.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
I was meaning What is that? I can see the feed.









Oh lol
Well for the people who cant then


----------



## Diabolical999

And here we are weeks later, still no progress, *still* flowing like it was since day one. Sad.


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone having problems with the stream right now? Saw some mechanical arms and then black and won't connect anymore.

Edit: Nevermind, back on and some action


----------



## Squirrel

Didn't they claim they would know by now whether it worked or not







no suprise that there is nothing in the news about it


----------



## SpykeZ

Wonder if i can just go down there for like, 5 minutes and collect that free oil coming out. I mean, who owns that hole in the ground anyways? no one. I want free oil

speaking of, wasn't there an episode of Captain Planet where something like this happened?

[edit] YUP!!! HAHA!! BP needs to call captain planet!








YouTube- Captain Planet: "A Hero For Earth" (Pt 1)


----------



## GrizzleBoy

They took the camera out the water?

Looks like they're giving it a clean or something?

Edit: It's been brought inside the ship. Maybe maintainance work.


----------



## SpykeZ

The camera must have been sucked into a paralell world......or Andrew Ryan got a hold of it.


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


The camera must have been sucked into a paralell world......or Andrew Ryan got a hold of it.


would you kindly?


----------



## liveify

The camera seems to be moving back toward the leak

EDIT: The UAV seems to be doing something with a hose


----------



## SpykeZ

whats it doing now? it's got a hold of some wire or something


----------



## shnur

It's moving it's moving!!!!

I don't see any leaks now...


----------



## liveify

Its not moving now! I can't see anything!


----------



## Krusher33

Probably because they're still planning a new plan.


----------



## Lawcheehung

BP Sealed and ready to go


----------



## liveify

They have abandoned the top kill and are now trying a LMRP-cap, where they cut off the broken hose and try to place a cap on the end.. "In the best case scenario, the cap will funnel the oil up to the drilling boat, but will not prevent it from rushing out of the well. By cutting the bent pipe, which may be partially blocking the flow, BP could temporarily increase the amount of oil that is coming out." http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...337222768.html


----------



## Search

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Probably because they're still planning a new plan.









They have multiple plans in progress now. I'm waiting for the 2 relief wells to be completed. Almost there. Sounds like the best idea IMO.

Going to cement it shut from well below the sea floor.


----------



## CudaBoy71

They should have done somthing the first day it happened.. Now look at all the damage it has caused..


----------



## Search

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
They should have done something the first day it happened.. Now look at all the damage it has caused..

Like what? It's very easy to make a statement, but does it hold any water.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lawcheehung*


BP Sealed and ready to go











Now they're going to put a virus into the Oil pipe to cause it to BSOD with that USB stick! Yes, I'm joking.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Search*


Like what? It's very easy to make a statement, but does it hold any water.


Nope, it just holds tons of oil. Like the Ocean.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Sad. 
(photo from LATimes)


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*











Sad. 
(photo from LATimes)


:'( I really could have gone without seeing that, spoiler please?


----------



## dontpwnmebro

Man, ever since this thing happened, people spend half of their day watching a live feed lol


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


:'( I really could have gone without seeing that, spoiler please?


Sensitive much?

I know this is a horrible situation, but people keep getting angry that nothing was done immediately. Now in any other situation, I'd have been the same, but I seriously doubt that BP were lacking in their action and dedication, when million and millions of money gushed out into the ocean. Surely it's in their best interest to do what ever they can.

Not only do they lose money, but they take a HUGE blow to PR.

Although I do think they need to be more prepared in future. Were these things not planned for? I mean, every office building has a fire plan, and what not, is this such an unlikely event for an oil rig, so much so that they aren't prepared?


----------



## losttsol

I still don't see why they can't put some sort of dome over the top and siphon the oil coming up until relief wells could be drilled. It would need some good suction though.


----------



## WhiteCrane

my players just sits there and stays black. nothing plays.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane*


my players just sits there and stays black. nothing plays.


What browser are you using?

WMP Plugin installed?


----------



## jetpuck73

Please be aware, this is a live stream and may freeze or be unavailable from time to time.


----------



## col musstard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
I still don't see why they can't put some sort of dome over the top and siphon the oil coming up until relief wells could be drilled. It would need some good suction though.

they already tried this, it didnt work


----------



## NYM

omg, its still following out since the day this thread was created? OMG !


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *col musstard* 
they already tried this, it didnt work

They tried stuffing a smaller pipe up into a larger pipe and siphoning.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Although I do think they need to be more prepared in future. Were these things not planned for? I mean, every office building has a fire plan, and what not, is this such an unlikely event for an oil rig, so much so that they aren't prepared?

In an article there was something about several reports before the incident that something like this could happen and they don't have a way to stop it. The trouble is if that was the case, did BP not do anything, or did they just felt overwhelmed by it and can't find a solution, or were they seeking a solution and couldn't find one in time?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


They tried stuffing a smaller pipe up into a larger pipe and siphoning.


No that was their 2nd solution. 1st try was a dome.


----------



## Harrier

Something's happening on the live feed, looks like a person to me...


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


Something's happening on the live feed, looks like a person to me...


Looks like fog to me. Or maybe it's in the water now...that would explain why it looks so dirty.


----------



## Ryan747

It is the end of the world.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
They should have done somthing the first day it happened.. Now look at all the damage it has caused..

Yes of course, because what they actually did was sit back and hope it would fix itself....you utter moron.


----------



## Search

ROV is on coffee break..


----------



## 0rion

They've got a different feed up now, from the bottom.

edit: holy crap what is going on?? Looks like that robot is playing with entrails...


----------



## Search

Looks like a pile of boxes now.. cake inside?


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Am I the only one seeing what looks to be a gigantamous bath plug?

They're gonna literally "plug" the hole?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

for some reason all i get is waiting for video for the past 10 minutes...


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
for some reason all i get is waiting for video for the past 10 minutes...

Have you tried to refresh lol.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
for some reason all i get is waiting for video for the past 10 minutes...

Have you uninstalled Windows Media Player? Because I did and I get that message...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i've refreshed the link and i just built this system... ugh.. oh well


----------



## .:hybrid:.

wow cool it has glow sticks on it now!

I think they are lowering it again, but not sure, its all very black.


----------



## br3nd064

I think it's back down to the leak now.


----------



## Bully

bit dark, must be either on its way down or up....

:edit: hasn't moved for the past 30 mins, depth is still the same


----------



## Search

According to the live feed they are deploying mud mats? Wonder what the purpose of that is.


----------



## shnur

Block the leak?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

omg whats that???

oh ****
they trapped a big daddy!


----------



## Sirrush

And now they have a saw down there...


----------



## jetpuck73

I think they are cutting the riser.


----------



## PDXMark

Good Morning America, correspondent Sam Champion and Philippe Cousteau Jr. explore the toxic plumes of dispersed oil floating beneath the waves in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Wow......


----------



## USFORCES

Just watched them lower the cutter over one of the pipes and at the end in this photo you can see the oil coming out.


----------



## ddoolin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PDXMark* 
Good Morning America, correspondent Sam Champion and Philippe Cousteau Jr. explore the toxic plumes of dispersed oil floating beneath the waves in the Gulf of Mexico.

That's totally disgusting.


----------



## Infrabasse

Didn't they say something about a clean cut?








They're really struggling with that circular saw.










The blade keeps jamming and jumping. Realigning the blade seems to be a real pita.
They're onto their 3rd way of holding the circular tool using different ROV attachments.


----------



## Blaze051806

/facepalm


----------



## aweir

It looks like it's going well, this pipe was just cut and it shifted. Are they cutting this away in small sections?


----------



## Infrabasse

I don't think these are pipes. More like 4 solid bars helping the central big pipe not bending/breaking/whatever.

I'm just wondering why they're doing this when it's still leaking like mad at the top of the BOP lower down the pipe:








just to have less weight at the top of the bop when they cut that part off?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


wow makes me wanna punch someone in the face i see it flowing like crazy there is like 5 holes where its shooting,


Your English makes me want to punch someone in the face.


----------



## Lazorbeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
It looks like it's going well

Pun!

/killself


----------



## aweir

Can someone recap what the progress is so far?
BP is in too deep.
They're in over their heads on this one.
BP is under a lot of pressure to fix this problem.
Please don't blow it out of proportion.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Can someone recap what the progress is so far?


I can't believe you need a heads up on this. You've been in this thread long enough.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


BP is under a lot of pressure to fix this problem.


lol


----------



## Squirrel

If this one doesn't work...oh yeah, it'll turn really interesting once millions of liters will leak out daily.


----------



## Lazorbeam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squirrel*


If this one doesn't work...oh yeah, it'll turn really interesting once millions of liters will leak out daily.


The extra 2 wells won't triple the volumetric flow. They will reduce pressure by 2/3 across the board and make things more manageable. Flow will remain the same.

I bet oil companies would LOVE to see their oil flow volumes go up with time lol.


----------



## ressurrectin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


I can't believe you need a heads up on this. You've been in this thread long enough.

lol










LOL dude his whole post is a pun


----------



## Lazorbeam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


I can't believe you need a heads up on this. You've been in this thread long enough.

lol










Fail lol


----------



## MotO

Where are they at now? Yesterday I saw them attach the diamond saw to the top of the BOP and then start lowering the sheer further down the riser where the other leak is. I wish somebody knew when they were going to start cutting the riser off because that is going to be a huge step into the unknown and if it fails then they're ****ed.


----------



## Hawk777th

They are cutting it now!

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_inte...ov_stream.html


----------



## Hawk777th

Bump!


----------



## Dom_sufc

I'm watching, just discussing on another forum ^^


----------



## Nuginu

Lol, it was like floating up, until it's engines or whatever turned on...


----------



## Strat79

I can't get it to load for some reason. Have used Firefox, Chrome, IE and it is just showing the " Live feeds from remotely operated vehicles (ROV)" in a yellow box and a blank black screen below it. It just me or it down for anyone else?


----------



## AMOCO

Nat Geo(TV) is doing a show about it,Starting in 6 minutes.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
If this one doesn't work...oh yeah, it'll turn really interesting once millions of liters will leak out daily.

I don't want a million liters of oil, ALL I WANT IS A GOD DAMN LITER OF COLA!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


I can't get it to load for some reason. Have used Firefox, Chrome, IE and it is just showing the " Live feeds from remotely operated vehicles (ROV)" in a yellow box and a blank black screen below it. It just me or it down for anyone else?


Install the Windows Media Player plugin for whichever browser you prefer. Ahem, FF


----------



## MotO

Looks like they're getting ready to cut. They're probably double checking every single thing because once they do it there is no going back.


----------



## Hawk777th

They already cut it I just watched it. They will cap off the top of that.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

i dont think they care i think they are just bull****ting until they can get the relief well drilled out

hey guys we are trying, cant really do anything, but we are trying


----------



## Dom_sufc

Update, seeing as quite a few people seem to be lost.

Quote:



* Update on Gulf of Mexico Oil Spill - 01 June *

Release date: 01 June 2010

BP today provided an update on developments in the response to the MC252 oil well incident in the Gulf of Mexico. This follows an announcement on May 29 to move to the next step in the subsea operations. 
* Subsea Source Control and Containment *

Preparations are ongoing for deployment of the lower marine riser package (LMRP) cap containment system. Remotely operated vehicles (ROVs) are engaged in preliminary operations, including preparing for operations to cut through and separate the damaged riser from the LMRP at the top of the Deepwater Horizonâ€™s failed blow-out preventer (BOP).

Deployment of the system will involve connecting the containment cap to a riser from the Discoverer Enterprise drillship and then placing it over the LMRP, with the intention of capturing most of the oil and gas flowing from the well and transporting it to the drillship on the surface.

All of these operations, including the cutting of the riser, are complex, involve risks and uncertainties, and have to be carried out by ROVs at 5,000 feet under water. Systems such as the LMRP containment cap have never before been deployed at these depths and conditions, and their efficiency and ability to contain the oil and gas cannot be assured. It is currently anticipated that attachment of the LMRP cap will be attempted later this week; however, operational delays could impact anticipated timeframes. 
Preparations to use the Discoverer Enterprise to deploy the LMRP cap and the intended severing of the damaged riser mean that the riser insertion tube tool, previously deployed, will not be reinserted into the main leak at the end of the riser.

Work on the first relief well, which started on May 2, continues and it has currently reached a depth of 12,090 feet. Work on the second relief well, which started on May 16, had reached a depth of 8,576 feet before drilling was temporarily suspended on May 26. Drilling operations on the second relief well resumed on May 30. Both wells are still estimated to take around three months to complete from commencement of drilling. 
* Surface Spill Response and Containment *

Work continues to collect and disperse oil that has reached the surface of the sea, to protect the shoreline of the Gulf of Mexico, and to collect and clean up any oil that has reached shore.

Over 1,600 vessels are now involved in the response effort, including skimmers, tugs, barges and recovery vessels. Operations to skim oil from the surface of the water have now recovered, in total, some 321,000 barrels (13.5 million gallons) of oily liquid.

The total length of containment boom deployed as part of efforts to prevent oil reaching the coast is now over 1.9 million feet, and an additional 1.8 million feet of sorbent boom has also been deployed.

So far approximately 30,000 claims have been submitted and more than 15,000 payments already have been made, totalling some $40 million. BP has received more than 110,000 calls into its help lines to date. 
* Additional information *

The cost of the response to date amounts to about $990 million, including the cost of the spill response, containment, relief well drilling, grants to the Gulf states, claims paid and federal costs. It is too early to quantify other potential costs and liabilities associated with the incident. 
BP Press Office London: +44 20 7496 4076
BP Press office, US: +1 281 366 0265 
Unified Command Joint Information Center:+1 985-902-5231
www.deepwaterhorizonresponse.com
www.bp.com/gulfofmexicoresponse



Source


----------



## Digital Artist

truth is, nobody but BP has a friggin clue what's really going on down there. and we know how much they love to tell us the truth...
How many leaks are down there again? is it true that the sea bed has huge fissures since the explosion?


----------



## MotO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


They already cut it I just watched it. They will cap off the top of that.


I don't think they have started cutting on the actual riser yet. The ROV keeps zooming in around the cutting zone so it looks like they are getting close.

Edit: The blades spinning now.


----------



## AMD2600

What a cluster.


----------



## SkillzKillz

BP stock plummeted 15% today.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Install the Windows Media Player plugin for whichever browser you prefer. Ahem, FF









I had the WMP11 plugin for firefox installed already. Turned out that I did not have WMP11 itself installed though, heh. I am on an old HP I was given as payment for fixing a friends main computer. It is running a stripped down version of XP with next to nothing installed. Fixed and watching now.

Still cutting it looks like.


----------



## Krusher33

Geez Louise... a PITA to cut.


----------



## SmasherBasher

getting there it looks like


----------



## nomolos

yeah, oil is gushing out of this thing now!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomolos*


yeah, oil is gushing out of this thing now!


That's what they said would happen, but it'll be good because having a clean-cut hole in it will give them a much better shot at putting the smaller cap on it for siphoning oil. Edit; and just wait until the whole pipe is actually lifted off, it'll be an oil geyser.


----------



## nomolos

i always said they should have just shot a couple of torpedos at the thing and sealed it up that way...granted it may also have the unintended side effect of making the problem worse!


----------



## MotO

lol the poor ROV doing the cutting is engulfed in oil now. No turning back now.


----------



## deerleg

they are cutting the pipe right now lets hope the cap works if not we are in deeper crap


----------



## Lefty67

Been waiting for this part for awhile. Glad Im not missing it


----------



## 0rion

Quite a lot of oil coming out of that thing.... Tomorrow morning is going to be quite interesting


----------



## linkin93

If this fails yet again, I think BP should be put out of business for reckless destruction of our environment.


----------



## CyberDruid

Been watching the feed forever today. Seems like they are getting somewhere. This attempt seems to be the most sensible.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Been watching the feed forever today. Seems like they are getting somewhere. This attempt seems to be the most sensible.


Agreed, looking forward to seeing what it does.


----------



## CL3P20

They should have capped the break with the bodies of the BP financiers and board members...would have made much more sense if you ask me..

there is no 'sensibility' in senseless acts.


----------



## mth91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


They should have capped the break with the bodies of the BP financiers and board members...would have made much more sense if you ask me..

there is no 'sensibility' in senseless acts.


Darn tootin. It's these guys who took a lot of their experienced engineers and fired them for newbies so they could save money. My dad survived the merger, all the restructuring, and everything that has gone on there and is one of the most respected in his field, but even he was wary of their restructuring (where they fire a bunch of good, but expensive people, and put in cheap college grads)

I'll bet you if they put all of their top engineers on this project of fixing this leak, it would have been fixed already, but they've still got a bunch of n00bs out there. Like I said earlier though, it looks like Kent Wells (also the spokesman for this project) is one of the only ones that knows what the heck he's doing.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


They should have capped the break with the bodies of the BP financiers and board members...would have made much more sense if you ask me..

there is no 'sensibility' in senseless acts.


How can you clog a leak with such spineless bodies?


----------



## aweir

BP must really be burning the midnight oil.


----------



## 0rion

Im going to play devil's advocate, somewhat. First off, they should absolutely be held accountable for everything that occurred up to the explosion, and even the spill, and costs of cleaning it up. However, to say they werent trying hard to fix the problem is VERY hard to believe. They've tried numerous attempts at shutting this thing down, and each time, they've had the next two, or three possible solutions lined up on the sea floor waiting to go, just in case. Saying they are dragging their feet doesnt make any sense.

People look at their attempts at siphoning off oil as greedy, but it was just an attempt to slow the flow down until they had better answers, thats all. From their standpoint, this is costing BILLIONS of their dollars. Much more than they would ever make back from the combined output of that well for two months. Their stock value dropped what, like 15 billion just over the weekend? This sucks for them, and NOBODY there wants it to continue I assure you that. Heads will roll regardless of when this gets fixed now, so they have incentive to kill the leak as quickly as they can. Not to mention, they face _possible _fines of $3000 PER BARREL of oil spilled.

As for why its gone on so long, this well is at a huge depth that can only be worked on by ROVs. Technology down there works different, and nobody, not even the big oil companies, know 100% what to expect (clearly).

Hopefully they wont need those relief wells as a solution is all I can say, as that is a long, long ways away.


----------



## aweir

Hypothetical situation

1. They remove the riser and the pressure release is too sudden and collapses the seafloor around the well

2. A pocket of methane so big is going to escape and rise to the surface, explode and kill a lot of men on the surface if not sink some of their ships.

This might be totally implausible but it's a scenario nonetheless they have to be prepared for.

http://www.technofascismblog.com/201...anet-1695.html


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I believe their penalties cap at $75 million, which was surpassed in the first week, really. Why would they sit around and spend weeks doing pie in the sky 'hat' plans and pipe plugs instead of the ones that really make a lot of sense to do, such as what they just started doing now, cutting the pipe so there is only the leak right out of the riser above the BOP and sticking a hose in that to at least limit the leak in a substantial way. I could understand that they wanted to try and plug holes with the junk shot/top kill combo that couldn't be attempted with a wide open riser but why did they waste WEEKS with 'hats' if they were serious about killing this thing. I'm tempted to say incompetence, greed, publicity stunt knowing they're helpless or just greed.

I suppose that I should adhere to the saying, "never attribute to malice what can also be attributed to incompetence."

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Hypothetical situation

1. They remove the riser and the pressure release is too dudden and collapses the seafloor around the well

2. A pocket of methane so big is going to escape and rise to the surface, explode and kill a lot of men on the surface if not sink some of their ships.

This might be totally implausible but it's a scenario nonetheless they have to be prepared for.


The pipe was enough to hold the seawalls apart...

Nothing they are doing now is actively stopping that possibility. I doubt the back pressure riser wouldn't hold back a pocket of methane. It'd be a little like saying the back pressure from your garden hose spigot would hold back air bubbles in the water line (it doesn't.)


----------



## Capwn

Anyone else not getting any video in firefox??
I installed the plugin, Just still no video, Nothing in Internet Explorer either..
But it works on my girls laptop fine


----------



## Ihatethedukes

For those that can't view...


----------



## Lefty67

Looks like they are just cutting the bolts that hold them flanges in place. This may actually work. They could use bolts (new ones) to guide in the cap.

Edit: Nevermind. They are cutting the pipe. We are all doomed


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Anyone else not getting any video in firefox??
I installed the plugin, Just still no video, Nothing in Internet Explorer either..
But it works on my girls laptop fine









I had the same problem. I didn't have Windows Media player itself installed. The plugin was installed, just not the actual program. Make sure you have a newer version of WMP itself(like 11), not the plugin.


----------



## Ryan747

If you watch it right now u can see them cutting the pipe.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0rion* 
Im going to play devil's advocate, somewhat. First off, they should absolutely be held accountable for everything that occurred up to the explosion, and even the spill, and costs of cleaning it up. However, to say they werent trying hard to fix the problem is VERY hard to believe. They've tried numerous attempts at shutting this thing down, and each time, they've had the next two, or three possible solutions lined up on the sea floor waiting to go, just in case. Saying they are dragging their feet doesnt make any sense.

People look at their attempts at siphoning off oil as greedy, but it was just an attempt to slow the flow down until they had better answers, thats all. From their standpoint, this is costing BILLIONS of their dollars. Much more than they would ever make back from the combined output of that well for two months. Their stock value dropped what, like 15 billion just over the weekend? This sucks for them, and NOBODY there wants it to continue I assure you that. Heads will roll regardless of when this gets fixed now, so they have incentive to kill the leak as quickly as they can. Not to mention, they face _possible_ fines of $3000 PER BARREL of oil spilled.

As for why its gone on so long, this well is at a huge depth that can only be worked on by ROVs. Technology down there works different, and nobody, not even the big oil companies, know 100% what to expect (clearly).

Hopefully they wont need those relief wells as a solution is all I can say, as that is a long, long ways away.

I can see your point on some of this. They do want to get this stopped ASAP. It's costing then A LOT of money but they have tons of money and they will easily make that money back and some! Oil is a much needed commodity and therefore they will stay in business and keep making tons of money no matter how bad this gets for them!

You talk about the depths involved and the technology working different down there and that's just crap! They shouldn't be drilling at those depths unless they can ensure that if these things happen that there are measures in place to fix them immediately!! That's just common sense. These companies don't care about anything but money so they don't bother to try and plan for all possible outcomes. They would rather make excuses as to why they can't fix it now rather then planning ahead to prevent or deal with it when it happens. Lets face it, humans run these companies and rig and no matter how careful people are people will always find a way to screw it up. This should NEVER have happened and it should NOT be taking them this long to get it under control.


----------



## aweir

What I'm saying is that if a methane pocket was enough to destroy the Deepwater Horizontal, imagine what it could do to all of those ships on the surface if they tried to siphon it and contain it? It would be IMPOSSIBLE to separate the oil from the methane before it reached the surface. They have already demonstrated that there is too much methane per oil, to safely siphon.


----------



## mechtech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
This should NEVER have happened and it should NOT be taking them this long to get it under control.

Well yea, that's why their stock is tanking. Lost something like 9B market cap already. It's all about the money after all.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


What I'm saying is that if a methane pocket was enough to destroy the Deepwater Horizontal, imagine what it could do to all of those ships on the surface if they tried to siphon it and contain it? It would be IMPOSSIBLE to separate the oil from the methane before it reached the surface. They have already demonstrated that there is too much methane per oil, to safely siphon.


That isn't what destroyed it perse. Technically it was the culmination of a LONG series of incompetence, greed and corner cutting. They successfully drilled to depth, they successfully kept the pressure of the oil and methane contained with heavy drilling mud and they failed at creating a cement plug to keep hold down that oil, they failed to recognize that failure and proceeded anyway to pump the heavy drilling mud out and replace it with light seawater, which then allow the oil to overcome the flawed cement plug. Methane and oil started to bubble up through the riser, they knew the cement plugs had failed.

They failed to have a proper BOP, which would have saved us all of this. They failed to make sure the hydraulics used to move the rams to cut flow were attached correctly, so it didn't work. They failed to install rams that could shear that strength of pipe. They failed to put batteries in the BOP's deadman's switch, which (if the BOP had been a proper one) would have sealed off the well even without human intervention.

Then the methane was released despite having previously suppressed it because, well, humans are inherently ******ed. Especially when money is a-wastin.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mechtech*


Well yea, that's why their stock is tanking. Lost something like 9B market cap already. It's all about the money after all.


Ya but the sad part is that it doesn't matter how much the stock suffers or how much they "say" they lose because they will just make it back and they will continue business as usual once it's all over. I really hope that the government makes an example of them and that some real change comes from this as far a regulations and laws.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


Ya but the sad part is that it doesn't matter how much the stock suffers or how much they "say" they lose because they will just make it back and they will continue business as usual once it's all over. I really hope that the government makes an example of them and that some real change comes from this as far a regulations and laws.


In short, buy now.

OT: Why does it look like it's leaking drilling mud again?


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


In short, buy now.


LOL sad but true!!


----------



## aweir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


OT: Why does it look like it's leaking drilling mud again?


Methane-saturated oil?

In other words....pray.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Methane-saturated oil?


Perhaps a good call.
http://boingboing.net/2009/10/14/we-...tting-thr.html


----------



## aweir

If that's methane, things are about to get ugly.

http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/stories/s218210.htm


----------



## Enfluenza

is that mud being pumped in right now? 
i hope this plan works!


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


is that mud being pumped in right now? 
i hope this plan works!


No, it's oil. They are cutting the to pipe off the riser above the BOP.


----------



## aweir

Why is the ROV just sitting there in a closeup? _Zoom out and show us what's going on_.


----------



## Strat79

Is it putting out a LOT more oil now or did they just switch angles and you can see more of it? Looks like a substantial amount more now, no doubt due to the cutting if so.


----------



## aweir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Is it putting out a LOT more oil now or did they just switch angles and you can see more of it? Looks like a substantial amount more now, no doubt due to the cutting if so.


They said it would put out more oil but it looks like more methane hydrates than oil.
*
Cap, baby, cap!*


----------



## Lefty67

I wish they would zoom out a little bit


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


No, it's oil. They are cutting the to pipe off the riser above the BOP.











holy crap!!!
i thought crude oil was black! 
damn thats a ton of oil!!!!
so i guess with this oil spill our oil supplies will run out by 2012! ya apocalypse!!!


----------



## aweir

I guess it a heavy mixture of oil, gas, and sand. Think of the flow of this thing, it is going to be carrying a lot of sand and deposits along with it, which will only sandblast the inside of the BOP even more. Maybe they should not have F**ked with it any more.


----------



## crashovride02

Wow, I missed the change in the camera angle and now I have no clue what we are looking at.


----------



## aweir

Unless my eyes are deceiving me that looks like a cumulonimbus-like cloud of oil of epic proportions in the background.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
Unless my eyes are deceiving me that looks like a cumulonimbus-like cloud of oil of epic proportions in the background.









I agree but what angle are we looking from? Are we looking up the riser near the BOP?

Edit: nevermind, it's back to that annoying closeup.


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PDXMark* 
Good Morning America, correspondent Sam Champion and Philippe Cousteau Jr. explore the toxic plumes of dispersed oil floating beneath the waves in the Gulf of Mexico.

Vintage USSR propaganda showing us how they extinguished a gas leak fire.

Just in case you missed it!


----------



## nomolos

what the heck are we looking at now?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


No, it's oil. They are cutting the to pipe off the riser above the BOP.


Mud was being injected into the sides of the BOP, forced all the way down the central pipe of the well (inside the main pipe) and it came back up the main pipe.
What makes you think they actually stopped this?


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Mud was being injected into the sides of the BOP, forced all the way down the central pipe of the well (inside the main pipe) and it came back up the main pipe.
What makes you think they actually stopped this?


Instead of asking a question with an attitude, why don't you tell us what it is!! I didn't imply I'm an expert in any way and may be wrong. I know they were injecting mud but that failed as we know so I assume they stopped doing it.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


Instead of asking a question with an attitude, why don't you tell us what it is!! I didn't imply I'm an expert in any way and may be wrong. I know they were injecting mud but that failed as we know so I assume they stopped doing it.



It failed to jam the BOP shut but it was still slowing down the flow of oil. Sorry If I was coming across with an attitude, it's just everyone seems to think the mud stopped and make up new reasons for the oil leak being brown (gas or whatever). I haven't seen any news report stating mud injection had stopped, just that it failed to kill the well.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


It failed to jam the BOP shut but it was still slowing down the flow of oil. Sorry If I was coming across with an attitude, it's just everyone seems to think the mud stopped and make up new reasons for the oil leak being brown (gas or whatever). I haven't seen any news report stating mud injection had stopped, just that it failed to kill the well.


That maybe. I'm not entirely sure at this point.

In case people don't already know the saw is stuck







!!

Effort to contain Gulf oil stalls with stuck saw


----------



## aweir

Well that's fancy. That explains the extreme closeup. BP wants to show us the mud spewing out of the top of the BOP,* not the oil spewing out of the seafloor*.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Well that's fancy. That explains the extreme closeup. BP wants to show us the mud spewing out of the top of the BOP,* not the oil spewing out of the seafloor*.


That's probably true!







I can't tell from the video if they got it working or not?? What sucks about this video is that there is no real time info explaning what's going on so we are forced to guess.


----------



## aweir

"they are shooting chemical dispersants at the oil leaking out of the new cut."

And I thought BP was ORDERED to stop using dispersant.
_
the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) ordered BP to halt the use of the chemical dispersant, Corexit, which they were using to break up massive amounts of oil. The EPA now believes that Corexit is highly toxic, so BP was given 24 hours to find new, less harmful solution. BP responded by saying that Corexit isn't as toxic as they think, and after giving a vague explanation told the EPA that they were just going to keep on using it because it's working fine._


----------



## CyberDruid

One more reason to love BP


----------



## crashovride02

I think someone needs to lease and larger submersible and actually have some people go down there and have a closer look at this and actually show the world what's going on!!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


I think someone needs to lease and larger submersible and actually have some people go down there and have a closer look at this and actually show the world what's going on!!!


Joke: Dude, they probably have their own army with the money they have... err... used to have.

On topic: Can someone post a current picture of feed for those of us at work? Pretty please?


----------



## coolgreen1

Hi,

It appears the saw blade has gotten stuck.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


It failed to jam the BOP shut but it was still slowing down the flow of oil. Sorry If I was coming across with an attitude, it's just everyone seems to think the mud stopped and make up new reasons for the oil leak being brown (gas or whatever). I haven't seen any news report stating mud injection had stopped, just that it failed to kill the well.


I don't think you understand how the top kill works and why it doesn't make sense to continue trying a top kill while simultaneously chopping off the riser. The top kill requires back pressure from the riser in order for the drilling mud to push the oil back down the drill casing. This is because their pump is not capable of simultaneously pushing oil down and replace the mud being pushed out the leaks in the upstream riser. EDIT: It'd be like a hose with a splitter with more hose out to the yard on the other splitter and you blowing oil in the other and trying to push the water back down the pipe. That'd be exceptionally hard because most of what you'd pump in would simply get pushed out the other side of the splitter. You'd need to be able to pump more fluid in than can come out the other splitter to the point that it would also be able to push back the water coming out the spigot. (Yeah, that's hard)

The reason why they stopped the top kill for a night in order to pump 'junk shot' into the BOP was to hopefully stop up some of the leaks in the riser, thereby increasing the back pressure for the drilling mud and allowing it to push the oil back down the drill pipe.

If you were to cut off the riser, there would essentially be zero back pressure for the mud, and actually make the top kill harder to achieve. They're trying to cap it now. Though they could reduce the oil leak by inserting a hose in the pipe like they did the riser earlier. But that's a stop-gap solution waiting for a cap off which is the ultimate goal.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


On topic: Can someone post a current picture of feed for those of us at work? Pretty please?










Just showing the ROV out by itself atm, can't see much of anything else. Will post one when they show something of worth again. If no one else has by then.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Joke: Dude, they probably have their own army with the money they have... err... used to have.

On topic: Can someone post a current picture of feed for those of us at work? Pretty please?










LOL but they won't show us what's really happening as a whole. We need 3rd party subs down there with people in them to show a document the whole thing!

It appears that they are bringing up the cutting ROV and it's support craft which is right above it. In the video it appears that the equipment is rising in the water based on particles moving down the screen. I could be wrong on that!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Joke: Dude, they probably have their own army with the money they have... err... used to have.

On topic: Can someone post a current picture of feed for those of us at work? Pretty please?









I think they are lowering the big pipe saw right now...


----------



## scatlm

The Case Against BP: What Makes an Oil Spill a Felony

"The criminal investigation, which has been under way for about three weeks, will almost certainly lead to criminal negligence charges..."

http://www.aolnews.com/nation/articl...execs/19499542


----------



## votum

My bank stock advisor told me to buy BP stock. Win


----------



## Infrabasse

Seems like we now have access to 12 different ROV live feeds:
http://www.bp.com/genericarticle.do?...tentId=7062605

Enterprise ROV1 is where it's at


----------



## Lefty67

So does it look like this is gonna work?


----------



## scatlm

Day 45... the well continues to gush 20,000+ barrels of crude oil at 5,000-ft. below the surface...

:O


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
nevermind, it's back to that annoying closeup.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lefty67* 
I wish they would zoom out a little bit


Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
Why is the ROV just sitting there in a closeup? _Zoom out and show us what's going on_.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
Well that's fancy. That explains the extreme closeup. BP wants to show us the mud spewing out of the top of the BOP, *not the oil spewing out of the seafloor*.

this^^.
yup, I think they're hiding something.
the disaster must be far worse than they want to admit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
I think someone needs to lease and larger submersible and actually have some people go down there and have a closer look at this and actually show the world what's going on!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
LOL but they won't show us what's really happening as a whole. We need 3rd party subs down there with people in them to show a document the whole thing!

I agree. Maybe that's why James Cameron was contacted, who knows?


----------



## USFORCES

Looks like they are lowering the cap or something one is spraying dispersants in oil other sawing a pipe...


----------



## aweir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scatlm* 
Day 45... the well continues to gush 20,000+ barrels of crude oil at 5,000-ft. below the surface...

:O

Acutally the figure is closer to 70,000 BPD, and yet the media is still insisting only about 5,000 barrels per day thanks to the lying folks at BP since day 1 with the help of NOAA and the Coast Guard. Of course, BP thinks they own the entire Gulf and no independent researchers are allowed near the well to examine the flow because they know damn well that it's far worse.

Isn't it a coincidence that first they said it was only leaking 5,000 barrels per day, and now they are saying they are capturing 5,000 barrels a day? Clever wording can make someone not up to date believe they are capturing ALL the oil. ...it's no coincidence.

http://switchboard.nrdc.org/blogs/ls...ing_in_to.html


----------



## Genzel

Quote:

Well that's fancy. That explains the extreme closeup. BP wants to show us the mud spewing out of the top of the BOP, not the oil spewing out of the seafloor.
The oil is coming out of the top of the riser not the well head(area under bop). The brown stuff is light crude oil.

Different ROV cutting something atm. They could be cleaning up the first cut on the riser.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
Acutally the figure is closer to 70,000 BPD, and yet the media is still insisting only about 5,000 barrels per day thanks to the lying folks at BP since day 1 with the help of NOAA and the Coast Guard. Of course, BP thinks they own the entire Gulf and no independent researchers are allowed near the well to examine the flow because they know damn well that it's far worse.

Isn't it a coincidence that first they said it was only leaking 5,000 barrels per day, and now they are saying they are capturing 5,000 barrels a day? Clever wording can make someone not up to date believe they are capturing ALL the oil. ...it's no coincidence.

http://switchboard.nrdc.org/blogs/ls...ing_in_to.html


Did you read your own article? ONE scientist estimated between 60-80isk K barrels a day, whereas virtually every other scientist has come up with estimates in the 10-30K range. Way to do exactly what you're railing against. BTW, BP has acknowledged it's likely more than 5K barrels per day some weeks ago.


----------



## Strat79

Is that dispersant spraying on Skandi ROV1 ? Looks like they are spraying it above the the riser where they are now cutting in the Ocean Intervention III - ROV2 feed. Been trying to find another view of the opposite side of the Ocean Interv. III ROV2 while they are cutting. They must have one on the other side during cutting so they can see. Soon as it starts cutting OI III ROV2 view is blocked.


----------



## CyberDruid

What is that chunk on the pipe they are sawing? I can't understand how they can even know what they are sawing with all the oil.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
this^^.
yup, I think they're hiding something.
the disaster must be far worse than they want to admit.

Since Day 1, they stated that it was leaking 1,000 barrels of crude oil per day. That's outrageous, how they could make such an outlandish claim... now we're up to 25,000 barrels per day and that is still a small number given the size of the disaster zone.

Worst environmental disaster ever, I just hope they don't spin this whole thing in order to push Cap n' Trade (climate bill) which will raise our electricity prices through the roof!


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
What is that chunk on the pipe they are sawing? I can't understand how they can even know what they are sawing with all the oil.

Not sure what they are sawing off. I think they have the other ROV on the opposite side that can see better after they turn on the saw in the Ocean Intervention III - ROV2 picture. I've been trying to find the one on the opposite side so I can watch both, but can't get it up. I would assume it is the Ocean Intervention III - ROV1 but it isn't loading atm.

Also, is this leak we are seeing supposed to be the "main' leak. The one putting out the supposed 5-25K/day or whatever? It just doesn't look like that much to me. Are there more and/or bigger ones? I haven't been watching the news, just what I see on here and in the vids.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:

What is that chunk on the pipe they are sawing?
It looks like where the riser connects to the top of the BOP.


----------



## CyberDruid

OH Noes

The diamond saw has been cutting a vertical slot in the pipe. I can only think this is a mistake







They can't see what they are doing and are just slicing into the pipe instead of the chunk. Gah.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Is that dispersant spraying on Skandi ROV1 ? Looks like they are spraying it above the the riser where they are now cutting in the Ocean Intervention III - ROV2 feed. Been trying to find another view of the opposite side of the Ocean Interv. III ROV2 while they are cutting. They must have one on the other side during cutting so they can see. Soon as it starts cutting OI III ROV2 view is blocked.

Yes it's dispersant! It actually says so right in the video feed info on the video!







. From the sounds of it that stuff isn't really working that well and actually maybe posing a bigger problem then the oil itself.


----------



## CyberDruid

Clean up workers are experiencing flu like symptoms. BP is underplaying the health risks.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Clean up workers are experiencing flu like symptoms. BP is underplaying the health risks.

Thank you! I thought that's what I had heard and read about! I'm brain dead today!


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
Yes it's dispersant! It actually says so right in the video feed info on the video!







. From the sounds of it that stuff isn't really working that well and actually maybe posing a bigger problem then the oil itself.

Heh, I didn't even notice the labels on the screen









They cut off whatever that little block on the side was and are now trying to grab it and pull it off it seems.

Holey @#%$! Somethign just went bad wrong it looked like. Tabbed over and seen nothing but oil going everywhere and chaotic looking. Maybe another view though, but looked horrible. Nvm, it was the ROV going through the plume of oil, it looked crazy. Got a screen of it just before it went through the plume, it looked like chaos as it went through. Wish I had gotten another when it was inside of it, looked much worse:










Here is the block they cut off and was attempting to pull off, for others that didn't see it. Not sure what it was:


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
OH Noes

The diamond saw has been cutting a vertical slot in the pipe. I can only think this is a mistake







They can't see what they are doing and are just slicing into the pipe instead of the chunk. Gah.


I watched them do the one you can see on the other side. I'm thinking it's intentional.


----------



## Kirmie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Clean up workers are experiencing flu like symptoms. BP is underplaying the health risks.

Any chance that one of the workers just actually had the flu and spread it around? I don't remember the clean up people for the Exxon spill having health issues like that. Then again I was like 4 years old at that point.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirmie* 
Any chance that one of the workers just actually had the flu and spread it around? I don't remember the clean up people for the Exxon spill having health issues like that. Then again I was like 4 years old at that point.

Here is some info. The complaints are similar to the ones during the Exxon spill.

http://www.clickorlando.com/health/23777634/detail.html


----------



## Kirmie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
Here is some info. The complaints are similar to the ones during the Exxon spill.

http://www.clickorlando.com/health/23777634/detail.html

Thanks. Haven't seen any info on the sickness but I had heard about it a couple times. Sounds like they need gas masks if there is going to be any dispersant used. Dumb way to go about it BP because it looks like a winning lawsuit is on the way.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirmie* 
Thanks. Haven't seen any info on the sickness but I had heard about it a couple times. Sounds like they need gas masks if there is going to be any dispersant used. Dumb way to go about it BP because it looks like a winning lawsuit is on the way.

They are being dumb but the real sad part about it is they will settle out of court and in a few years their stock price will climb back up and they will continue business as usual.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
They are being dumb but the real sad part about it is they will settle out of court and in a few years their stock price will climb back up and they will continue business as usual.









_Maybe_ one year IMO. As soon as the short memoried public forgets about this, which is usually far less than one year.


----------



## Infrabasse

I think those yellow squares were remains of the saw that cut the pipe and got stuck.


----------



## CyberDruid

I was thinking that but I only saw one block on the one side. BP was dead right when they stated "We don't have the tools in our toolbox for this situation"







That's like deciding to burn some brush without even having a shovel, let alone a bucket of dirt to throw on the blaze in case it spreads into the woods.

http://www.cnn.com/video/flashLive/l...stream3&hpt=T1

I love how close the saw is to all the control cables for the multiple ROVs







Giant unprotected sawblade looks like something from a 007 film.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
_Maybe_ one year IMO. As soon as the short memoried public forgets about this, which is usually far less than one year.

don't forget how they will pay off the government


----------



## PDXMark

YouTube- Gulf Oil Spill-Gutsy Solution Restores Environment in Just Six Weeks

Quote:

The Texas Land Office and Texas Water Commission successfully used 'oil eating' microbes to clean up large oil spills in just weeks. Microbes hunt down and eat the toxic oil and leave only a biodegradable waste that is non-toxic to humans and marine life. Marshland and beaches were pristine again in just weeks---not years like the Exxon Valdez spill. This is the answer to save the seafood industry and all the precious creatures we are about to kill.


----------



## Turnoz

Green leak coming out of the cap package. They attached two hoses to it and the leaking one has no kinks while as the non-leaking one seems to be completely kinked close.


----------



## Lefty67

wow, its really gushing out now...

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_inte...ntionROV2.html

that cut doesnt look very good either


----------



## MotO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatlm*


Since Day 1, they stated that it was leaking 1,000 barrels of crude oil per day. That's outrageous, how they could make such an outlandish claim... now we're up to 25,000 barrels per day and that is still a small number given the size of the disaster zone.

Worst environmental disaster ever, I just hope they don't spin this whole thing in order to push Cap n' Trade (climate bill) which will raise our electricity prices through the roof!


Ok, just to clear this up, there are reasons some estimates are lower than others. You can't just look at the leak and go "omg look how much it's leaking their figures are way off." It is hard to judge the size of the leak because, from what I read, there is a lot of methane mixed in with the oil and the ratio of oil/methane is really high. This is because of the high pressure. Gas is way more compressible compared to oil so there is way more gas per unit of oil.

www.theoildrum.com has a ton of info on the leak and oil in general. Really good site if you want to know more about what's going on.


----------



## Turnoz

The cap is being moved over onto of the bop. Tune in now!!!!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turnoz*


The cap is being moved over onto of the bop. Tune in now!!!!


I can't







for some reason it says i have to install windows media 11 addon. But then it doesn't work.

I was watching for most of the day at work though, lol.


----------



## CyberDruid

It's like watching a sci fi movie with the sound turned off...a really slowwwwwwww SF movie.


----------



## 0rion

Good that we finally have a bird's eye view and can tell whats going on... Cant wait to see what happens when they get the cap into the flow..


----------



## corky dorkelson

Looks like we are getting ready for the cap here pretty soon!

I am really praying for this to work.


----------



## Turnoz

I see 4 different ROVs in the water yet there's only 3 ROV streams that work and that are pointing towards the cap. Where's the 4th one??

I'm guessing it's Ocean Intervention III - ROV1 from the fact that the ROV2 from that group is there.

EDIT:

They should also learn about cable management techniques. I mean they've been fighting with these cables to get them to stay in place for like .... 45 minutes now....


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Enterprise ROV2 has a rats nest on it's hand. The operator must be like "how the HELL did it get like this?"


----------



## Lefty67

LOL two ROV's crashed together. Not that hard tho

Must get a little frustrating operating these things sometimes


----------



## Digital Artist

It's so annoying to read: "worst oil disaster in the history of the United States" because it's the worst oil disaster in the history of humankind.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


It's so annoying to read: "worst oil disaster in the history of the United States" because it's the worst oil disaster in the history of humankind.


In the Ocean, perhaps.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


It's so annoying to read: "worst oil disaster in the history of the United States" because it's the worst oil disaster in the history of humankind.


Not yet, for either. But it could be soon.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Not yet, for either. But it could be soon.


This man is correct. There was a spill in Mexico that was similar to this gulf spill. Google "1979 oil spill".


----------



## Enigma8750

What Noob thought of Nucking the gulf to stop the leak.. Can we get these guys on OCN and let us tell them how to fix this. I think we could help to them.


----------



## Infrabasse

Noob?
Because you're an oil spill guru maybe?
Look at







YouTube- An Atomic Bomb will stop the Gulf Oil Leak, LOOK! and explain why it couldn't be applied to this situation.

This thread doesn't need trolling, thank you.


----------



## Turnoz

Holy! They are finally gonna try to place the cap!!


----------



## n1helix

Well. This should be interesting.


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm still aghast that a huge Oil Company can say "we just don't the tools in our toolbox for this situation" I mean if not them then who? Who were they expecting to respond? Diver Dan? Aquaman?

The ROV fleet is nice and all, but have they never had to cut a big pipe underwater before? Resorting to the shears was basically eliminating any chance of actually containing the flow. The cap is never going to fit right over the mangled top of that cut now.

It becomes more and more evident that BP never took oil spill response seriously. I'm guessing that if this was not right off our coastline, but instead way the hell out to sea where no one could see it we'd have never heard about it.


----------



## Lefty67

Its happenin right now!! Looks like it may work


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Noob?
Because you're an oil spill guru maybe?
Look at YouTube- An Atomic Bomb will stop the Gulf Oil Leak, LOOK! and explain why it couldn't be applied to this situation.

This thread doesn't need trolling, thank you.


No, what? They used nukes to put out a gas leak FIRE? That's not even close to the same thing as what we're dealing with right now.


----------



## liveify

..is it working, I can't tell


----------



## Lefty67

Its on top but the thing is still gushing out of the bottom of the cap


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


No, what? They used nukes to put out a gas leak FIRE? That's not even close to the same thing as what we're dealing with right now.


It still killed the gas flow, or most of it anyway (and that's what killed the fire), why couldn't it do the same with oil? At these pressures the gas is liquid, tell me really, what's the difference? Gas is even more likely to sip through tiny holes than oil is. Tell me I'm curious.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


It still killed the gas flow, or most of it anyway, why couldn't it do the same with oil? At these pressures the gas is liquid, tell me really, what's the difference? Gas is even more likely to sip through tiny holes than oil is. Tell me I'm curious.


The difference is that they put out FIRES. This is a leaking oil well, not a FIRE. Very big difference.

The other issue is that they're trying to preserve the well, not set off a huge explosion next to it and ruin everything. Everyone that's suggesting a nuke forgets that the well is on a fault line that isn't exactly dormant. A nuke would collapse the sea bed further and make EVERYTHING worse.


----------



## Turnoz

Aw ****! I'm pretty sure that a pipe inside the riser exploded after the cap was put on. We're doomed.

EDIT: maybe not. It's not sure. Looks like it might have been an overpressure valve that got triggered or something.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I'm actually getting a little tired of repeating myself. The oil pressure IN NO WAY IS IN DANGER OF EXPLODING THE RISER. Though if the cap is not secured well enough it may get blown off though even this is EXTREMELY unlikely as it isn't a 'cap' so much as a solid hose.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
The difference is that they put out FIRES. This is a leaking oil well, not a FIRE. Very big difference.

The fire is put down by the absence of gas ... People want an absence of oil, no difference aside from the nature of the liquid. The fact that it's on fire doesn't change anything.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
The fire is put down by the absence of gas ... People want an absence of oil, *no difference.*

LOL, no.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
The fire is put down by the absence of gas ... People want an absence of oil, no difference.

The gas leak in the video was at the surface. This oil leak is only a bit short of a mile under water ON A FAULT LINE. Using any kind of explosion to attempt to forcibly seal it off *will* make it worse. I don't get why that's so difficult to understand.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
The fire is put down by the absence of gas ... People want an absence of oil, no difference.

The fire is put out because of the absence of oxygen, no oxygen= no fire.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n1helix* 
The fire is put out because of the absence of oxygen, no oxygen= no fire.

Not in that case no. They cut off the flow of natural gas to the surface with an underground nuke.


----------



## pablo420

Anyway we can harness the spill and use it?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pablo420* 
Anyway we can harness the spill and use it?

If they're successful tonight then that's exactly what they'll do is siphon a significant amount of oil out to the surface.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
The gas leak in the video was at the surface. This oil leak is only a bit short of a mile under water ON A FAULT LINE. Using any kind of explosion to attempt to forcibly seal it off *will* make it worse. I don't get why that's so difficult to understand.


Alright I'll take this argument, although nukes don't all have to be 100 megatons, and the seabed is 13,000ft thick. Anyway, you're the expert, but please stop putting forward the nature of the liquids as a reason for this solution not to be viable.


----------



## scatlm

The worst disaster everr duude, n they don't even show us the whole disaster zone?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Oh god what is happening now, all I see is a huge tube pumping oil and air bubbles everywhere....


----------



## n1helix

It's cool watching all 3 ROV's at the same time. Gives you different view points so you really know whats going on.


----------



## scatlm

Yeah well this exposes the big-oil and government cozy and inadequate relationship.

And now we all have to pay for it.


----------



## SpykeZ

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100603/..._spill_cameron


----------



## Enigma8750

Also the Italian government has a dispersant that is eco sound and works great.. It looks like confectioners sugar.. I think we should give it a go.. Also Dump grass clippings in to the gulf in the saturated areas and let the oil clamp on to it. Then collect the grassy oily goo with a trawler


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



"The government really needs to have its own independent ability to go down there and image the site, survey the site and do its own investigation," he said.

"Because if you're not monitoring it independently, you're asking the perpetrator to give you the video of the crime scene," Cameron added.


And we could watch it in 3D


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberdruid*


and we could watch it in 3d


lol


----------



## gbrilliantq

"A brown pelican is seen on the beach at East Grand Terre Island along the Louisiana coast on Thursday, June 3, 2010. Alaska Congressman Don Young said: "This is not an environmental disaster, and I will say that again and again because it is a national phenomena. Oil has seeped into this ocean for centuries, will continue to do it. During World War II there was over 10 million barrels of oil spilt from ships, and no natural catastrophe. &#8230; We will lose some birds, we will lose some fixed sealife, but overall it will recover"

The source was a facebook page.

edit: Don Young is an idiot.


----------



## theCanadian

What are they spraying into it?

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_inte...andi_ROV1.html


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
What are they spraying into it?

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_inte...andi_ROV1.html

It says right on the feed man. LOL. Dispersant.

EDIT: Good god.... this at least doesn't LOOK like it's working.....
http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_inte...ise_ROV_2.html


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq* 









rest in peace buddy


----------



## dieanotherday

omg poor bird

i see pelicans every time i go fishing

now i just want to adopt one to save them


----------



## Lxuke




----------



## aweir

crap....


----------



## Turnoz

For everyone saying that a controlled nuclear explosion couldn't be used to seal off the leak:








YouTube- An Atomic Bomb will stop the Gulf Oil Leak, LOOK!
Explains exactly how they put out the "fires". Simply, they shut off the flow of gas to the surface by simply causing a nuclear explosion deep in the soil which forces the soil sideways against the pipe and crushes it against the rock. This completely cuts off the flow of oil/gas to the surface.

Skip to 3:10 if you just want the explanation of what the nuclear bomb does to cut off the supply of oil/gas.


----------



## aweir

This has been posted about 25 times already.


----------



## Turnoz

clearly not enough times since people still think that the nuclear explosions were used to vanish all oxygen causing the flames to be put out


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


crap....


wth? Did that pipe explode?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turnoz*


clearly not enough times since people still think that the nuclear explosions were used to vanish all oxygen causing the flames to be put out










Just like everyone keeps saying the pipe cannot handle the pressure of the oil, which is patently ridiculous. See below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


wth? Did that pipe explode?


No, that's the cap on the pipe. It's still leaking around the cap because it's not 'set' yet (if it ever will be).


----------



## Lefty67

lol nvm. It looks like shards but its the bottom of the cap


----------



## aweir

They said it would increase the flow, but by _that_ much? Damn


----------



## Turnoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Just like everyone keeps saying the pipe cannot handle the pressure of the oil, which is patently ridiculous. See below.


Very true.

Now, there's three reasons why a nuke hasn't been used yet to fix this.

1. Testing needs to be done to the seabed to figure out how dense it actually is to be able to determine the power and depth at which the explosion will have to happen.

2. The US is scared that countries are going to use this as an example of peaceful usage of nukes. Especially Iran who has many deep wells where having the nukes would provide an immediate and safe way to stop any potential leakage of oil.

3. BP doesn't want to use this technique as it would mean that all their investment into drilling so deep for that oil will be lost and that they would have to re-dig a full new well to harvest the oil out of this.


----------



## aweir

Yesterday, U.S. Coast Guard Admiral Thad Allen, the National Incident Commander for the Gulf oil spill was on C-SPAN's morning call-in show when a couple different callers asked him why they didn't just blow up the leaking well pipe.

if they blew the well pipe to stop the leak, the pressure that's pushing oil out of the ground would have nowhere to go and could possibly push its way out through the seabed where they would have less control over stopping it. Then they might have no choice but to wait till the oil pressure lowered enough to equalize with that of the water pressure and stop leaking on its own, which could take a long time and do a lot more damage than already done.

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed...well-pipe-shut

Ask yourself this...do you think the U.S. Coast Guard really gives a DAMN if the oil well is kept open so that a foreign company can continue to profit?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Yesterday, U.S. Coast Guard Admiral Thad Allen, the National Incident Commander for the Gulf oil spill was on C-SPAN's morning call-in show when a couple different callers asked him why they didn't just blow up the leaking well pipe.

*if they blew the well pipe to stop the leak, the pressure that's pushing oil out of the ground would have nowhere to go and could possibly push its way out through the seabed where they would have less control over stopping it. Then they might have no choice but to wait till the oil pressure lowered enough to equalize with that of the water pressure and stop leaking on its own, which could take a long time and do a lot more damage than already done.*

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed...well-pipe-shut

Ask yourself this...do you think the U.S. Coast Guard really gives a DAMN if the oil well is kept open so that a foreign company can continue to profit?


This is precisely why I think it's literally the LAST choice outside of simply letting it flow till it stops through the BOP. This is above and beyond my radiation concerns.


----------



## SpykeZ

http://www.wimp.com/spillsolution/

interesting, of course this probably won't be used again since their too worried about less effective methods


----------



## Turnoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


This is precisely why I think it's literally the LAST choice outside of simply letting it flow till it stops through the BOP. This is above and beyond my radiation concerns.



obviously but if they can calculate it right this thing would shut the well completely clean for quite a few meters and they would just have to calculate and make sure that the end is in some really dense soil that would prevent the oil from seeping into it.


----------



## aweir

And if the shock wave opens up a pathway alongside the pipe?
.......?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


http://www.wimp.com/spillsolution/

interesting, of course this probably won't be used again since their too worried about less effective methods


Interesting indeed.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Turnoz I'm going to quote myself from earlier for you:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


The gas leak in the video was at the surface. This oil leak is only a bit short of a mile under water ON A FAULT LINE. Using any kind of explosion to attempt to forcibly seal it off *will* make it worse. I don't get why that's so difficult to understand.


----------



## Weasel555

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001451.html

21- 46 million into the gulf.... meh.


----------



## DuRoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weasel555* 
http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001451.html

21- 46 million into the gulf.... meh.

meh?


----------



## Death

I'd rather not know about it, than know about it.


----------



## Boyboyd

They don't seem to be doing a right lot now. Maybe because it's bedtime over there.

Also, Enterprise 2 looks like it's stuck in some weeds.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Death*


I'd rather not know about it, than know about it.


Shhh.. there's nothing to see then, go back to sleep child.

It is heartbraking and hard to watch, but it is your resonsibility to be informed and aware since we all share this place called 'Earth'... and this is an environmental disaster rapidly becoming the world's worst ever due to all the unusual circumstances... And all we hear is about BP's public relations campaign.

It is obvious that BP's main priority is to stop the well from gushing out millions upon million of liters of crude oil.. but all we hear is how, "oh, but we have already spent a billion"

Whaaat?! This disaster at its current pace is gathering biblical porportions. The government needs to force this greed-driven company to pay for every single cent we waste from our tight budgets even if it leads BP to default on debt.

But the Big-oil and government ties go deeep... let me rephrase, Big-oil is deep in government pockets. What exactly has changed? All the bad things are still the same if not worse, and all the good things are being changed?!


----------



## bad_haze

I say let it happen and see how bad it gets.


----------



## Blaze051806

everyone seems to think because they don't live on the coast its not going to effect them.. eh everything is tied people. we have lost our main source for fish. the effect this is going to have on our counties damaged economy i shutter to guess..


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


http://www.wimp.com/spillsolution/

interesting, of course this probably won't be used again since their too worried about less effective methods


I had heard about the microbes but had no idea they were that effective.







Why the hell aren't they using this stuff??







WHY oh WHY do companies and government have to be so stupid? Why can't these people ever use common sense? It's so frustrating to know we have this stuff and it's not being used.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bad_haze*


I say let it happen and see how bad it gets.


'How bad can it get?' is not a game any respectable person would want to play and it is unconscionable.

And it's ironic that you have a signature that states along the lines that, "we are all different electrons within the same motherboard".

That's not a bad analogy, the irreparable damages to the ecosystem will affect all of us in one way or another... we're all connected. And with projections of worldwide food/water shortages, economic recession; massive debt & record deficits; extremely tight State budgets, you say 'let it happen'?

We're just not all disinformed and suicidal, sorry.


----------



## SpykeZ




----------



## DuRoc

Is there a new link to a video feed?


----------



## n1helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuRoc*


Is there a new link to a video feed?


Try this

http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds2/


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Anyone watching right now?

That is not looking any good at all...............I'm pretty sure that's worse than anything I've seen as of yet.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


Anyone watching right now?

That is not looking any good at all...............I'm pretty sure that's worse than anything I've seen as of yet.


Yeah... Looks really bad.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

mmm the Skandi ROW 2 has nice quality


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


Anyone watching right now?

That is not looking any good at all...............I'm pretty sure that's worse than anything I've seen as of yet.


It probably got plugged up again with Ice crystals.


----------



## crashovride02

It looks just as bad as it did before they put the cap on it. Nothing at all has changed.


----------



## CyberDruid

Nice avatar Lefty


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


mmm the Skandi ROW 2 has nice quality










Looks like they've changed the feed now. Just showing pitch darkness again.


----------



## Enigma8750

We used to have a big huge beach that we could go to.. Then The big investors came in and build walls of buildings so we could not see the ocean anymore without paying for it.. Then BP came along and they destroyed the beaches. No longer white and pristine and a fisherman paradise but now an oily Dead sea that smells like a Gas Station..
BP.. This may be a blessing in disguise. Maybe all those investors will loose their axxes in the Condo biz. and maybe they will have to tear down those towers of hell and maybe by the time my Great Grand children are around. Maybe just maybe. they will be able to enjoy the beaches for free once more.

NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


Looks like they've changed the feed now. Just showing pitch darkness again.


I'm getting both feeds from Skandi.


----------



## aweir

What the hell happened???


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


What the hell happened???


Their stupid attempt to keep the oil is not working!


----------



## aweir

It actually looks like more gas than oil.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


It actually looks like more gas than oil.


How can you tell the difference? In one feed the oil looks black and in another it looks red/brown.


----------



## 0rion

Have you guys been watching the feeds since they put the cap on? Its looked like that since they put it on. Nothing has changed in the last 3 days or so, its looked like that right along. They say however, that they're catching 10k+ barrels a day, and that this number will get better.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0rion*


Have you guys been watching the feeds since they put the cap on? Its looked like that since they put it on. Nothing has changed in the last 3 days or so, its looked like that right along. They say however, that they're catching 10k+ barrels a day, and that this number will get better.


What I find funny about that is that they are catching more oil per day then they said was spilling into the gulf.







How does that work?


----------



## aweir

The Bernoulli principle. It wouldn't make sense for the oil to be spilling out at a higher *velocity* given that the size of the opening increased. I can see alot of bubble/methane in the oil.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernoulli%27s_principle


----------



## aweir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
What I find funny about that is that they are catching more oil per day then they said was spilling into the gulf.







How does that work?


They said that when once they cut the pipe it would release 20% more oil but because it's BP's words it's more like 40%. I don't think they made up for the increase in the oil.


----------



## crashovride02

Refresh my memory then. How much did "BP" say was coming out when this started?


----------



## aweir

1,000 barrels a day. LOL

http://www.businessweek.com/news/201...gulf-well.html


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
5,000 barrels a day. LOL

Now they are catching 10K a day and look how much they are not catching. that's a 100% increase by their numbers and they are probably only getting maybe 30% to 40% of what's coming out now. This whole thing a one GIANT cluster!

EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
1,000 barrels a day. LOL

http://www.businessweek.com/news/201...gulf-well.html

That's even worse!


----------



## aweir

It went from 1,000 bpd to 5,000bpd to 20,000bpd to almost 100,000bpd.

















How could it be 100X worse than what they said?


----------



## Boolean

Where's duct tape when you need it


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
It went from 1,000 bpd to 5,000bpd to 20,000bpd to almost 100,000bpd.

















How could it be 100X worse than what they said?

It just goes to show how screwed up this whole thing really is. I still want to know why they are using dispersant and not the microbes that eat this crap?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boolean* 
Where's duct tape when you need it









It would work better!!


----------



## CyberDruid

Have you been watching http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds2/

They are trying to loosen or tighten a huge bolt with a tiny driver. These guys really need to build bigger bots.









And there is your duct tape: holding the socket to the driver.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Have you been watching http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds2/

They are trying to loosen or tighten a huge bolt with a tiny driver. These guys really need to build bigger bots.









And there is your duct tape: holding the socket to the driver.


You beat me to it Cyber!! I have been watching them do this for about a 20 minutes now and they really suck at it!! LOL They had a different type of driver earlier! I'm also curious as to what they are trying to do here!

And LOL





















at the duct tape!! I didn't even see it!


----------



## aweir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


It just goes to show how screwed up this whole thing really is. I still want to know why they are using dispersant and not the microbes that eat this crap?








It would work better!!


Maybe due to oxygen depletion caused by the bacteria?


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Maybe due to oxygen depletion caused by the bacteria?


Sounds like a better trade off! I would rather see a little oxygen depletion at the surface then what's happening now! The oxygen would return quickly since the oil and the microbes would be at the surface!


----------



## aweir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*










And there is your duct tape: holding the socket to the driver.


Are you sure that's not just a rubber boot to keep water out?


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Are you sure that's not just a rubber boot to keep water out?


Never seen silver rubber that looks like duct tape!


----------



## dieanotherday

Why do corporations get to sell oil and water which belong to nature to us for profit?


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*


Why do corporations get to sell oil and water which belong to nature to us for profit?


Why do farmers get to sell food which belong to nature to us for profit?


----------



## SpykeZ




----------



## aweir

Why do gas and water companies....ahh nevermind.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*


Why do corporations get to sell oil and water which belong to nature to us for profit?


Manufactured demand.

Bottled water that is...


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dieanotherday* 
Why do corporations get to sell oil and water which belong to nature to us for profit?

Go farm yourself some oil and see how it fuels your car and oils your engine. Even tho they are evil, they still provide a service you can not do yourself


----------



## Weasel555

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scatlm* 
Shhh.. there's nothing to see then, go back to sleep child.

It is heartbraking and hard to watch, but it is your resonsibility to be informed and aware since we all share this place called 'Earth'... and this is an environmental disaster rapidly becoming the world's worst ever due to all the unusual circumstances... And all we hear is about BP's public relations campaign.

It is obvious that BP's main priority is to stop the well from gushing out millions upon million of liters of crude oil.. but all we hear is how, "oh, but we have already spent a billion"

Whaaat?! *This disaster at its current pace is gathering biblical porportions.* The government needs to force this greed-driven company to pay for every single cent we waste from our tight budgets even if it leads BP to default on debt.

But the Big-oil and government ties go deeep... let me rephrase, Big-oil is deep in government pockets. What exactly has changed? All the bad things are still the same if not worse, and all the good things are being changed?!

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001451.html

Worst oil spill disaster??? Not even by a long shot buckaroo. I think everyone here needs a history lesson before they start claiming that the gulf is going down the tubes. Read the link....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
We used to have a big huge beach that we could go to.. Then The big investors came in and build walls of buildings so we could not see the ocean anymore without paying for it.. Then BP came along and they destroyed the beaches. No longer white and pristine and a fisherman paradise but now an oily Dead sea that smells like a Gas Station..
BP.. This may be a blessing in disguise. Maybe all those investors will loose their axxes in the Condo biz. and maybe they will have to tear down those towers of hell and maybe by the time my Great Grand children are around. Maybe just maybe. they will be able to enjoy the beaches for free once more.

NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









NO MORE









Nice pictorial kind of funny. not the worst disaster in the gulf, not the first oil spill in the gulf.... READ THE LINK. (in case you are blind, http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001451.html )

This planet seems to do pretty well at fixing the crap we humans do to it. I think it's a matter of forgetting how volumetric this planet really is.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that any of this is good. However I am saying that I don't see the huge concern when this has happened multiple times across the world and no one really seems to see a huge effect being from this spill. Think back to world war 2, how many naval ships chock full of diesel and other nice chemicals that were sunk to the bottom of the ocean. Oil tankers sunk just to disrupt supply lines. I guarantee you that the amount spilled at that time is far worse then what made its way into the gulf.

If I am wrong, correct me.


----------



## CyberDruid

I guess with a user name like that you picked the right company to defend







Good luck with that.


----------



## dontpwnmebro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0rion* 
Have you guys been watching the feeds since they put the cap on?

yea man lol


----------



## Krayzie Bone

Instead of all this dumb crap BP is doing why don't they just bombard the ocean floor with Tampons and Maxie Pads as they are great for soaking up blood and oil? Or better yet just Dump a million gallons of Gojo into the Gulf to help out all the animals covered in oil.

Obviously BP is milking this as it's cheaper to just suck the oil out the water versus using non catastrophic procedures to drill....BP a company full of mindless A-holes.

Drill Baby Drill! leads to Spill BP Spill! Oil so easy a caveman can spill it!


----------



## dontpwnmebro

getting drinking water out of sea water is pretty expensive jsyk

i dont know how it works with oil


----------



## Weasel555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I guess with a user name like that you picked the right company to defend







Good luck with that.


Where in any of my post do I defend BP?? I am simply saying that this is not the worlds WORST oil spill disaster. Perhaps it is the worst spill since... 2007 near korea? And honestly how does the lack of originality in my user name choice imply, in any way, my choosing of defense or attack towards this whole situation?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weasel555*


Where in any of my post do I defend BP?? I am simply saying that this is not the worlds WORST oil spill disaster. Perhaps it is the worst spill since... 2007 near korea? And honestly how does the lack of originality in my user name choice imply, in any way, my choosing of defense or attack towards this whole situation?


If they don't do something soon, it will be the worst.


----------



## AMD2600

I'm afraid the only solution is to drill a relief well which could take several weeks.


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashovride02*


It just goes to show how screwed up this whole thing really is. *I still want to know why they are using dispersant and not the microbes that eat this crap?*







It would work better!!


They can't use the oil-devouring microbes anymore, because they have already infested the waters with at least a million gallons of highly toxic dispersant. It probably would kill off all the poor little microbes. Plus I'm sure the chemical dispersant must be cheaper.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD2600*


I'm afraid the only solution is to drill a relief well which could take several weeks.


at least 8 weeks afaik, most likely even more than 10+.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


They can't use the oil-devouring microbes anymore, because they have already infested the waters with at least a million gallons of highly toxic dispersant. It probably would kill off all the poor little microbes. Plus I'm sure the chemical dispersant must be cheaper.


That's what's so sick, money shouldn't be an issue since they have billions upon billions of it! I hadn't thought about the dispersant causing issues with the microbes but who the hell cares. Use them anyway because it couldn't make it any worse.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD2600* 
I'm afraid the only solution is to drill a relief well which could take several weeks.

..._months_.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
..._months_.









BP has said that it'll probably be August by the time those wells are done. But hey, at least they'll be able to collect all that oil...


----------



## aweir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
BP has said that it'll probably be August by the time those wells are done. But hey, at least they'll be able to collect all that oil...

The lxtoc oil spill took 10 months before the relief wells were completed and that was only under 150 feet of water.


----------



## PowerTrip

Money is not the issue. There is technology that can fix this situation immediately but the big wigs that dangle all the strings do not want it to come out. It would mean the end of business as usual if they let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## aweir

BP: "the science of the plumes hanging in the water doesn't _feel right_."

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/...mes.cnn?hpt=T1


----------



## Kvjavs

Maybe we should have took Russia's advice and bombed the hell out of it. Keep in mind I don't know anything about fixing oil holes, but I think this is taking too long to fix.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


They can't use the oil-devouring microbes anymore, because they have already infested the waters with at least a million gallons of highly toxic dispersant. It probably would kill off all the poor little microbes. Plus I'm sure the chemical dispersant must be cheaper


The problem with the dispersant is the oil is still there. Instead of floating in the water, it will dissolve in the water. It will be like dirty dish water. The marine life will still be negatively affected as oil/dispersant will get into the gills of animals and plankton will still die. Water currents could take this dirty water all the way up the east coast of US.

This is going to really destroy the seafood industry in America.


----------



## Mach 5

Its the worst spill in US history. The problem is that Americans forget their history only spans 200 years, while the rest of us have a few thousand to look back on....


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mach 5*


Its the worst spill in US history. The problem is that Americans forget their history only spans 200 years, while the rest of us have a few thousand to look back on....


off topic: My house is older than the USA.

on topic: This still not fixed? I might not have to fill my car up at BP till it's fixed out of principle. That and they're expensive anyway.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


The lxtoc oil spill took 10 months before the relief wells were completed and that was only under 150 feet of water.


The seabed was 3 times as thick as it is here though.


----------



## Lazorbeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
The Bernoulli principle. It wouldn't make sense for the oil to be spilling out at a higher *velocity* given that the size of the opening increased. I can see alot of bubble/methane in the oil.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernoulli%27s_principle

Actually the velocity would _decrease_ with a larger opening.

(the volume of oil, of course, would not change)


----------



## Infrabasse

Isn't that what he said ?


----------



## Lazorbeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Isn't that what he said ?









[Rep -]


----------



## scatlm

One problem is that BP is allowed to spend undisclosed sums of money to "manage perception" which is all good, the problem is when they lie about every single figure... how is it that we're on day 49, and theys till don't know or don't want to report what quantity/what flow rate the oil well is gushing out?... all they have is misguiding "estimates".

And this has nothing to do with America being a relatively young republic ... it's still the worst environmental disaster in the history of this nation if not the the worst thats ever happened in the West.


----------



## Brutuz

The worst thing a 2 year olds life usually is being denied candy or falling down, that doesn't mean those are the worst problems for everyone, does it?


----------



## CorpussStalker

More feeds here

1.
2.
3.This one gives the best"or worst" view!
4.


----------



## Boyboyd

There was a really good page with each camera on it. But i've lost it







The url was something .fi. Anyone got a link?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Have you been watching http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds2/

They are trying to loosen or tighten a huge bolt with a tiny driver. These guys really need to build bigger bots.









And there is your duct tape: holding the socket to the driver.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


There was a really good page with each camera on it. But i've lost it







The url was something .fi. Anyone got a link?


HERE
I just took the best/active ones from that









EDIT: HERE is a better one they are all on one screen


----------



## Boyboyd

Hats off to you two.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mach 5*


The problem is that Americans forget their history only spans 200 years, while the rest of us have a few thousand to look back on....


Nobody cares. It is still a very bad oil spill no matter what country you're from.

We all know the Yugoslavians know how to fix this problem from when it happened to them 500 years ago.


----------



## Kirmie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatlm*


Yeah well this exposes the big-oil and government cozy and inadequate relationship.

And now we all have to pay for it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatlm*


One problem is that BP is allowed to spend undisclosed sums of money to "manage perception" which is all good, the problem is when they lie about every single figure... how is it that we're on day 49, and theys till don't know or don't want to report what quantity/what flow rate the oil well is gushing out?... all they have is misguiding "estimates".

And this has nothing to do with America being a relatively young republic ... it's still the worst environmental disaster in the history of this nation if not the the worst thats ever happened in the West.


Oh my gosh! The government is in cahoots with the oil companies? Quick! Everybody raise your hand if this wasn't common knowledge 20 years ago. I said raise your hands. Still waiting on those hands.

Oh and as for why they only have estimates, do you want them to take the time to create an elaborate meter to measure the amount of oil pouring out? I don't. They will be punished and new rules will be put in place.

Also, this is NOT the worst spill that has happened YET and that has been stated many, many, many, many times.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turnoz*


Very true.

Now, there's three reasons why a nuke hasn't been used yet to fix this.

1. Testing needs to be done to the seabed to figure out how dense it actually is to be able to determine the power and depth at which the explosion will have to happen.

2. The US is scared that countries are going to use this as an example of peaceful usage of nukes. Especially Iran who has many deep wells where having the nukes would provide an immediate and safe way to stop any potential leakage of oil.

3. BP doesn't want to use this technique as it would mean that all their investment into drilling so deep for that oil will be lost and that they would have to re-dig a full new well to harvest the oil out of this.


Or that by the time the testing is completed and the hole drilled for the nuke the relief wells will already be, or almost be in place. Besides, how long did they waste before drilling the hole and dropping the nuke for the gas leak? Wasn't it a few months and pressure was significantly lower by then?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blaze051806*


everyone seems to think because they don't live on the coast its not going to effect them.. eh everything is tied people. *we have lost our main source for fish*. the effect this is going to have on our counties damaged economy i shutter to guess..


OMG! Our main source for fish is an area near Louisiana that is smaller than most states? Sure, it will spread but not enough to damage other areas with lots of fish like the Great Lakes, Pacific Ocean, Indian Ocean, Mediterranean Sea, etc. You know what happens when you spread things out? It gets thinner and has less effect. It will make a dent only other than in specific species.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD2600*


I'm afraid the only solution is to drill a relief well which could take several weeks.


They have at least two being drilled as we speak. I believe the first was started on May 10 and the other on May 16.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mach 5*


Its the worst spill in US history. The problem is that Americans forget their history only spans 200 years, while the rest of us have a few thousand to look back on....


What? US history only spans 200 years? Lets see, 2010 - 1776 is... Not to mention the first "offshore" oil well was made in 1981 in my home state of Ohio. That is right people. There be oil in Ohio. So lets see, possibly (soon to be but not yet) the worst offshore oil spill in the 234 year history of the USA which is over 100 years older than offshore drilling. What a pertinent point you made. I notice your from the UK. Jealous much?
















Edit: Also the biggest oil spill in US history let loose about twice the oil this has so far. As they say, EVERYTHING is bigger in Texas.


----------



## CyberDruid

You should contact BP, they are in dire need of Public Relations people I hear


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirmie* 

Oh and as for why they only have estimates, do you want them to take the time to create an elaborate meter to measure the amount of oil pouring out? I don't. They will be punished and new rules will be put in place.


No elaborate meter is necessary. The tools exist. The Coast Guard this morning said they are going to be doing independent tests from BP to determine the flow rate. They are particularly interested in knowing how much is gushing out and how much has gushed out.

BP has a real reason in lying about the amount, and they always have.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN...pe=marketsNews

Civil Fine of $4,300 per barrel dumped into the gulf.
So far, we could be looking at anywhere between $10-13 billion in fines.

Obviously, BP has an interest in lying about the flow rate. And there will always be some interested in drinking from the corporate dog bowl. There always are.


----------



## aweir

Wow...BP has all 12 feeds up and running.


----------



## aweir

BP's new slogan.

"*Spill Responsibly*."


----------



## dontpwnmebro

This is pretty awesome. I have been watching the live feed for the pass 10-12 hours. I think I should go to sleep and watch more tomorrow.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirmie*


Oh my gosh! The government is in cahoots with the oil companies? Quick! Everybody raise your hand if this wasn't common knowledge 20 years ago. I said raise your hands. Still waiting on those hands..


What's your point? Then this serves us all as a reminder of the detrimental impact this illegal relationship has on the ecosystem and economy.

"A May 2010 inspector general investigation revealed that MMS regulators in the Gulf region had allowed industry officials to fill in their own inspection reports in pencil and then turned them over to the regulators, who traced over them in pen before submitting the reports to the agency. MMS staff had routinely accepted meals, tickets to sporting events, and gifts from oil companies.[34] Staffers also used government computers to view pornography.[35] In 2009 the regional supervisor of the Gulf region for MMS pled guilty and was sentenced to a year's probation in federal court for lying about receiving gifts from an offshore drilling contractor. "This deeply disturbing report is further evidence of the cozy relationship between MMS and the oil and gas industry." -Wiki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirmie*


Oh and as for why they only have estimates, do you want them to take the time to create an elaborate meter to measure the amount of oil pouring out? I don't. They will be punished and new rules will be put in place.


How about the fact that they should't lie to begin with. Their first estimation was 1,000-barrels of oil per day. That is an insult; it is an outlandish fabrication, we have the right to know what the flow rate has been since day 1.

The rules in place were not enforced and adequate inspections were not conducted. We do not need more regulatios, but we need the existing ones properly enforced.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirmie*


Also, this is NOT the worst spill that has happened YET and that has been stated many, many, many, many times..


Again, what's your point? That it is not THAT BAD? I hate to burst your bubble of delusion but it is a disaster unlike we have EVER seen due to all of the unusual circumstances... and it has broken all the records of any spills on this side of the world. THAT has been stated many times when comparing it to the Kuwait spill.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirmie*


OMG! Our main source for fish is an area near Louisiana that is smaller than most states? Sure, it will spread but not enough to damage other areas with lots of fish like the Great Lakes, Pacific Ocean, Indian Ocean, Mediterranean Sea, etc. You know what happens when you spread things out? It gets thinner and has less effect. It will make a dent only other than in specific species.


You're not only disinformed, but carry a unique-brand of self-righteousness that is repulsive. Bottom line is, with it's current damage on day 49 of this unresolved crisis; it will carry a detrimental impact in the ecosystem/economy of the area for decades and decades to come... you should serioualy apply for one of those BP public relations empty-suit jobs; your self-denial is one of the mian 'skills' needed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirmie*


What? US history only spans 200 years? Lets see, 2010 - 1776 is... Not to mention the first "offshore" oil well was made in 1981 in my home state of Ohio. That is right people. There be oil in Ohio. So lets see, possibly (soon to be but not yet) the worst offshore oil spill in the 234 year history of the USA which is over 100 years older than offshore drilling. What a pertinent point you made. I notice your from the UK. Jealous much?
















Edit: Also the biggest oil spill in US history let loose about twice the oil this has so far. As they say, EVERYTHING is bigger in Texas.


Wow, you're the type of person that makes me feel ashamed of being American.


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dontpwnmebro*


This is pretty awesome. I have been watching the live feed for the pass 10-12 hours. I think I should go to sleep and watch more tomorrow.


lol, don't worry you won't miss anything if you go to sleep now. By tomorrow, the leaks will be gushing out just as much oil, if not even more (depending on what they screw up next)


----------



## hometoast

Anyone else see the daily show's "BP recap"?


----------



## Kirmie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Anyone else see the daily show's "BP recap"?

The one with "They decided to go with the robots with diamond saws sixth?"?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kirmie*


The one with "They decided to go with the robots with diamond saws sixth?"?


Yeah.. I lol'd through the whole thing.

"Welp, we've got these underwater robots with diamond saws..."
"Eh, I think we'll go with throwing a bunch of crap in the whole first"


----------



## PowerTrip

The Live feed has been down since last night. It's been more than 8 Hours now. I wonder if they'll fix it or just let it go on being broke just like the Oil Spill.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
The Live feed has been down since last night. It's been more than 8 Hours now. I wonder if they'll fix it or just let it go on being broke just like the Oil Spill.

It's still working fine for me at work :s


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


The Live feed has been down since last night. It's been more than 8 Hours now. I wonder if they'll fix it or just let it go on being broke just like the Oil Spill.


This should be added to the OP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


HERE
I just took the best/active ones from that









EDIT: HERE is a better one they are all on one screen


----------



## PDXMark

Date of video is unknown, but is a short time after the Exxon Valdez Spill.

'Wax Facts' - Willy Nelson - Mini Oil Spill Cleanup Demo - CTV's Canada AM

You see, the oil companies don't care what works, they only care about what makes the subsidiary company gain profit. And when I state "subsidiary", I mean NALCO!

I've delivered information on 'six' different ways an oil spill could be cleaned successfully without harmful side effects. And yet, we are losing!

You should ask yourself, "why is this"? You should also ask yourself if this makes you angry to know there are positive solutions available, but non of them are in use.... Why? NALCO.

BTW: 60 minutes is getting ready to do a huge piece on NALCO, that no-one will watch or care about after they see it, yet are still going to cry that nothing is being done "right"!

Why... 'Money Matters!!!'


----------



## Half_Duplex

It's time to nuke the sea floor and stop the leak for good.


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:

A prominent Houston attorney with a long record of winning settlements from oil companies says he has new evidence suggesting that the Deepwater Horizon's top managers knew of problems with the rig before it exploded last month, causing the worst oil spill in US history. Tony Buzbee, a lawyer representing 15 rig workers and dozens of shrimpers, seafood restaurants, and dock workers, says he has obtained a three-page signed statement from a crew member on the boat that rescued the burning rig's workers. The sailor, who Buzbee refuses to name for fear of costing him his job, was on the ship's bridge when Deepwater Horizon installation manager Jimmy Harrell, a top employee of rig owner Transocean, was speaking with someone in Houston via satellite phone. Buzbee told Mother Jones that, according to this witness account, Harrell was screaming, *"Are you ****ing happy? Are you ****ing happy? The rig's on fire! I told you this was gonna happen."*
The Rest Of The Story








oil


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Not surprised at all ^^^


----------



## PDXMark




----------



## Drizzt5

YouTube- BP Spills Coffee


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks I needed that


----------



## Drizzt5

No problem. BP is comedic gold... the videos/jokes/news satire has to be really good otherwise I don't like it because they are just so easy to make fun of









http://www.tvsquad.com/2010/06/08/st...uilding-video/
Stephen Colbert did a great video imo....
Full video
http://www.colbertnation.com/full-ep...jonathan-alter


----------



## scatlm

Then England is like

"Its about that time eh chaps?... Right o"

So now the US is like "f**k we're dumb asses"

http://www.endofworld.net/


----------



## Digital Artist

50 000 oil barrels = 7 949 364.75 liters = 2 100 000 US gallons
that's how much oil is leaking into the Gulf of Mexico on a daily basis.
oh my good lord!


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PDXMark* 
The Rest Of The Story








oil

What the business! Tony Buzbee is the lawyer who pretty much owns my home town. His daughter goes to my school. He's got like three Lambos, two Bentleys, a couple Aston Martins, a Rolls and a few other insanely cool cars. I know it's not much of a contribution, but I kind of freaked when I saw it.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
50 000 oil barrels = 7 949 364.75 liters = 2 100 000 US gallons
that's how much oil is leaking into the Gulf of Mexico on a daily basis.
oh my good lord!

It would be appreciated if people posted a link to their source when they announce such numbers.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PDXMark*


The Rest Of The Story








oil


Go lawyer.... get um.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

It appears that they've rigged a case fan to one of the ROVs and are now trying to cool off the oil /facetious.

But really, what the hell are they doing?

EDIT: It appears they're trying to inspect something through all the oil plume.

WHOA, they might have oil leaking out of the TOP of the cap. That couldn't be good.


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


But really, what the hell are they doing?


what they have done since th beginning of this sordid mess. 
nothing.
why cant BP just drill some damn relief wells like they did in the oil spill of '79?
if BP needs starts to die in the stock market, i would let them die


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


what they have done since th beginning of this sordid mess. 
nothing.
why cant BP just drill some damn relief wells like they did in the oil spill of '79?
if BP needs starts to die in the stock market, i would let them die


The Ixtoc leak took even longer to stop than this one is projected to leak. I'm not in support of BP, but at this point the only realistic thing that can happen is the relief wells which will take at least another month.


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
what they have done since th beginning of this sordid mess.
nothing.

That's not true. They have done a lot of things since the beginning of this catastrophy.
For example: they've made it worse than it originally was by sawing off that broken riser pipe, they lied to us all along about the true amount of oil that's leaking into the ocean, they contaminated the environment with tons of chemical dispersant, etc...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
It would be appreciated if people posted a link to their source when they announce such numbers.

*[EXAMINER]Worst news yet! Over 50,000 barrels a day flowing into Gulf, twice previous estimate*

Quote:

One team that has studied video taken of the leaking riser pipe before it was cut and capped last week has concluded that the well was most likely producing 25,000 to 30,000 barrels a day. If that estimate is on target, and if the flow has been more or less consistent since the April 20 blowout, the hydrocarbon reservoir 2 1/2 miles below the sea floor has gushed five to six times the amount spilled in Alaskan waters in 1989 by the Exxon Valdez.

Simply put, it is the equal of one Exxon Valdez spill every week. Nearly two Olympic-size swimming pools of oil every day.

Or the flow could be much higher still: A team led by scientists from the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution has studied the leak with instruments normally used in research on deep-sea hydrothermal vents. Its initial estimate puts the flow at 25,000 to 50,000 barrels a day, said U.S. Geological Survey Director Marcia McNutt, who leads the teams of scientists collectively known as the Flow Rate Technical Group.

"These numbers are all over the board," she said in a conference call with reporters.

In response to a question, McNutt said that 20,000 to 40,000 barrels is the most plausible range, but she emphasized that the findings are preliminary and that the techniques have inherent limitations.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


That's not true. They have done a lot of things since the beginning of this catastrophy.
For example: they've made it worse than it originally was by sawing off that broken riser pipe, they lied to us all along about the true amount of oil that's leaking into the ocean, they contaminated the environment with tons of chemical dispersant, etc...

*[EXAMINER]Worst news yet! Over 50,000 barrels a day flowing into Gulf, twice previous estimate*


I Second it


----------



## aweir

Live feed looks scary as hell.* Like a tornado of oil*.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Your own article reads 25,000-40,000 barrels a day as the most plausible numbers yet you quote 50,000 in the title. Come on, man. I'm just as pissed as the next guy about this, but I'm about the TRUTH, not what makes BP look bad.


----------



## crashovride02

This is still so sickening to watch. I'm really PISSED that they are still using dispersant. Now they are repositioning the dispersant hose. They really don't give 2 craps about the environment at all.


----------



## Thingamajig

YouTube- Clarke & Dawe on the US Oil Spill.mp4
This summerised it quite well.


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
Your own article reads 25,000-40,000 barrels a day as the most plausible numbers yet you quote 50,000 in the title. Come on, man. I'm just as pissed as the next guy about this, but I'm about the TRUTH, not what makes BP look bad.

It's not my own article.
The truth is that nobody knows the truth about how much oil exactly is gushing into the water. It could even be more than 50,000 oil barrels/day.
All I know for sure is that Obama just recently forced BP to capture 50,000 barrels/day. I guess the government wants BP to capture all the oil that's leaking into the ocean ... or at least the majority of it.


----------



## Infrabasse

How's he planning on doing that? Stare them into submission and miraculously find 100% effective solutions?


----------



## aweir

No political discussions!


----------



## dontpwnmebro

i see this is still being discussed here


----------



## SpykeZ




----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Your own article reads 25,000-40,000 barrels a day as the most plausible numbers yet you quote 50,000 in the title. Come on, man. I'm just as pissed as the next guy about this, but I'm about the TRUTH, not what makes BP look bad.


I had a good laugh at this does it really matter if there is a 10000 barrel difference the coast line with our wet lands is still F***** for more than likely the rest of our lives and our children's lives

The "TRUTH" is BP will look bad whether that number is 10000 or 100000000000000000000000 it doesn't matter it's still annihilating our coast line and wetlands.

This is what we get for letting foreign companies drill our resources and sell them back to us for an ungodly profit.

You know the sad thing it's not just foreign companies Trans-Ocean and Haliburton had as much to do with this as BP again common sense trumps by money


----------



## PowerTrip

something is goings on in the live feed right now

EDIT: Nevermind, it was just the robot swimming to the other side of the pipe.


----------



## SkyPainter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*




















Great picture! Though I think Link might actually be doing more damage with that giant rock. 
The results of the oil spill have been devaststing so far though:


----------



## edwinjankowski

One of the world's leading authorities on oil well management has warned it could take until Christmas to cap the Gulf of Mexico spill that is devastating the southern coast of America â€“ and BP's reputation.


----------



## crashovride02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edwinjankowski* 
One of the world's leading authorities on oil well management has warned it could take until Christmas to cap the Gulf of Mexico spill that is devastating the southern coast of America - and BP's reputation.

Who the heck cares about BP's rep? There is a possibility if this goes on long enough there there will be oil washing up the shore of the east coast of the US and across the Atlantic.

Also, I have looked but can't seem to find a straight answer. Is there a reason they can't cap this thing or is it that they don't want too? I mean I know they don't want to but what I really want to know is can it actually be done??


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*












post of the day.


----------



## Higgins

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010...-drilling-ban/

The fact that the article is from fox news is completely *irrelevant*. If true, that could be a huge development in this otherwise BP-hate marathon.


----------



## anchbartdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


what they have done since th beginning of this sordid mess. 
nothing.
why cant BP just drill some damn relief wells like they did in the oil spill of '79?
if BP needs starts to die in the stock market, i would let them die


Ok... This is a BIG blow out!

If you know about the industry, a relief well does not just take a day or two especially 1 mile below the surface of the ocean.

Even on surface if a blow out happened and a relief well was the only solution, (though there are other options on surface), it could take months before it was able to be drilled and completed. Directional drilling is a science, and one wrong # of pressure on the bit in the wrong direction can steer the bit away from the target... Imagine being in that environment.

I think it is on the line of the slowest sperm being the one to fertilize the egg... not impossible, but not very damn likely....

All the people here that think they can steer a car from 1 mile away by telemetry, step up and maybe you will be the one to stop a train with your thoughts..... umm it is all harder than you can imagine.


----------



## Telimektar

What really puzzles me is why doesn't your government intervene directly ?
I know it was a very different situation but when we had the Erika oil tanker oil spill back in 1999 our government immediatly sent the navy to try to limit the problem as well as asking Total to take responsibility for the mess they were responsible for and helping in the cleaning.


----------



## Tekgun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Telimektar* 
What really puzzles me is why doesn't your government intervene directly ?
I know it was a very different situation but when we had the Erika oil tanker oil spill back in 1999 our government immediatly sent the navy to try to limit the problem as well as asking Total to take responsibility for the mess they were responsible for and helping in the cleaning.


The government don't want any of the "oil" to stick to them, especially with elections on the horizon, even though ultimately it was the government that gave the go ahead for drilling in that location at deepest depth ever attempted.


----------



## Ando

Wow - must have been a big gush.....tiz all black.







so so soo sad


----------



## scatlm

Yeah but BP knew of "abnormalities" and decided to ignore the warning signs.

Negligence


----------



## Tekgun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scatlm* 
Yeah but BP knew of "abnormalities" and decided to ignore the warning signs.

Negligence

By BP you Transocean right? Or do you mean the US government oil drilling Regulator the organization that's supposed to make sure things are done right.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tekgun*


By BP you Transocean right? Or do you mean the US government oil drilling Regulator the organization that's supposed to make sure things are done right.


Tis true. This anti-british attitude over the pond is quite amusing, really. How many of them are actually british? lol.

http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/11/news...dex.htm?hpt=T1

With that said, i'm not saying BP are not at fault; i'm saying they all are, and should all bare the responsibility of the cleanup.

(Unrelated, but i just noticed you're from Gloucestershire - Caught the cheese yet? xD)


----------



## scatlm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*


Tis true. This anti-british attitude over the pond is quite amusing, really. How many of them are actually british? lol.

http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/11/news...dex.htm?hpt=T1

With that said, i'm not saying BP are not at fault; i'm saying they all are, and should all bare the responsibility of the cleanup.

(Unrelated, but i just noticed you're from Gloucestershire - Caught the cheese yet? xD)


Yes, they're all at fault to some degree, but BP was on deck and asleep on the switch. And WE ARE ALL bearing the responsibility/fallout of the cleanup.. but I have to mention, you ask ironically, "how many of them are actually british?" You know... from the other side of the Atlantic you might be a little out of touch as to the reality on the ground... oil is washing-up in vast quantities in Louisiana, Florida, and now Alabama.

"&#8230; Coast Guard officials said Monday afternoon that the oil spill near Louisiana was now covering more than 1,800 square miles of the Gulf of Mexico, and they have been unable to engage a mechanism that could shut off the well thousands of feet below the ocean's surface &#8230;" 
(We all know its much more than that)

And finally, after almost two months of back-and-forth as to how much the oil well is actually leaking; BP is installing flow-rate sensors.

That should've been implemented from day 1 instead of insulting Americans with the 1,000-barrels-of-crude figure.

"&#8230; George Crozier, oceanographer and executive director at the Dauphin Island Sea Lab in Alabama, said he was studying wind and ocean currents driving the oil."

"He said Pensacola, Fla., is probably the eastern edge of the threatened area, though no one really knows what the effects will be."

"We've never seen anything like this magnitude," he said. "The problems are going to be on the beaches themselves, that's where it will be really visible." (Let alone all the dead marine life at a mile under the surface that is not "visible")

"Aaron Viles, director for New Orleans-based Gulf Restoration Network, an environmental group, said he flew over the spill Sunday and saw what was likely a sperm whale in the oil sheen."

"There are going to be significant marine impacts," he said.

"Concern Monday focused on the Chandeleur and Breton barrier islands in Louisiana, where thousands of birds are nesting &#8230;"


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telimektar*


What really puzzles me is why doesn't your government intervene directly ?
I know it was a very different situation but when we had the Erika oil tanker oil spill back in 1999 our government immediatly sent the navy to try to limit the problem as well as asking Total to take responsibility for the mess they were responsible for and helping in the cleaning.


This is a very delecate subject due it being a British owned company. 
There already has been backlash from Britian due to some comments made by the government.

I say BS to all of this 
BP should be held responcible for every penny from complete clean up after it is capped to the lost wages of a gulf fisherman to the resort owners who have lost sales to the individual that has lost money for not being able to take vactioan to the french fry stand that did not sell french fries due to lack of tourism ....

to the people who make the cardboard containers that holds the french fries to the cardboard manufaturing that supplies them and the laid off worker of said factory to every place he would have spent his money if employed

That sounds over the top but it will go deeper than that even. The economic reprecusions of this will trickle through the American econemy for years to come.

What is BP or our government going to do about that ?

Talk to your local neighborhood econemist for details of how this will effect you ..... as it will directly or indirectly effect everyone in either a negative or positive way, but make no mistake we will all be effected in the United states and other contries as well ...

is the question here


----------



## aweir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatlm*


And finally, after almost two months of back-and-forth as to how much the oil well is actually leaking; BP is installing flow-rate sensors.

That should've been implemented from day 1 instead of insulting Americans with the 1,000-barrels-of-crude figure.


Exactly! They waited to put sensors in until after most of the oil was being siphoned.







Do they think we're fools!?







They did this just so they can can get away with having less of a bounty per barrel put on them because there was no effective way to measure the oil. That's why they lied. They knew they'd end up paying per barrel of oil spilled from day one!


----------



## Digital Artist

your comment is good, but your orthography is not so good. read more books!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
This is a very delecate subject

-> delicate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
BP should be held responcible

-> responsible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
to the cardboard manufaturing

-> manufacturing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
The economic reprecusions of this

-> repercussions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
trickle through the American econemy

-> economy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
Talk to your local neighborhood econemist

-> economist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor* 
for details of how this will effect you..... as it will directly or indirectly effect everyone in either a negative or positive way, but make no mistake we will all be effected in the United states and other contries as well ...

-> affect (affected)


----------



## Goatboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010...-drilling-ban/

The fact that the article is from fox news is completely *irrelevant*. If true, that could be a huge development in this otherwise BP-hate marathon.

Wrong. Fox News will always do what they can to get anyone to hate the president. And from reading the article, it seems that the administration took the safe approach with the 6 month moratorium over what the expert suggested, rather than skewing the opinion of said expert. Just because you take a more conservative approach to the opinion of an expert, doesn't mean you've skewed his(their) opinion to fit what you want to do. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
your comment is good, but your orthography is not so good. read more books!

-> delicate

-> responsible

-> manufacturing

-> repercussions

-> economy

-> economist

-> affect (affected)


Can't spell ..................


----------



## Genzel

Quote:

Even on surface if a blow out happened and a relief well was the only solution, (though there are other options on surface), it could take months before it was able to be drilled and completed. Directional drilling is a science, and one wrong # of pressure on the bit in the wrong direction can steer the bit away from the target... Imagine being in that environment.
Also, the relief wells that are being drilled aren't targeting the reserve that the previous well drilled into. They are targeting the well bore itself. That is like a foot target. I wouldn't be surprised if the first one to reach target depth is off target.

Quote:

By BP you Transocean right? Or do you mean the US government oil drilling Regulator the organization that's supposed to make sure things are done right.
BP shares equal blame. They had company representatives on site that oversee each stage of the drilling process.


----------



## Cesaro Summability

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashovride02* 
Who the heck cares about BP's rep? There is a possibility if this goes on long enough there there will be oil washing up the shore of the east coast of the US and across the Atlantic.

Also, I have looked but can't seem to find a straight answer. Is there a reason they can't cap this thing or is it that they don't want too? I mean I know they don't want to but what I really want to know is can it actually be done??

They could blow it up with a large bomb, causing the surrounding rocks to melt, effectively sealing it shut.


----------



## .NViSiON.

Yeah yea... we're ****ed.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


your comment is good, but your orthography is not so good. read more books!


And you should start using capitals!


----------



## scatlm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cesaro Summability*


They could blow it up with a large bomb, causing the surrounding rocks to melt, effectively sealing it shut.


A controlled micro nuclear blast has been used succesfully in the past without collateral damage/considerable radiation, BUT it has been ruled out due to the unique circumstances of this spill, like the geological area and depth.

Hopefully we can plug it asap.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CNN/Carville*


"And the loss of coastal wetlands has everything to do with activities across the rest of the country, starting with the deprivation of natural sediment that the Mississippi River should carry to its mouth and dump at the Gulf of Mexico to nourish our barrier islands."

"The Mississippi River system drains more than 30 states. Part of the sediment is lost by the damming of rivers in the system in the 1950s to provide electricity as well as flood protection for states like North Dakota and Missouri. According to historian John Barry, our sediment level is only 30 to 40 percent of the natural amount, which is why we are losing such valuable land so quickly."

"...BP's Deepwater Horizon disaster hits, which is the deadliest combination imaginable of corporate greed and governmental malfeasance. We've been lied to by BP at every turn, from oil-flow estimates to the existence of plumes to health effects. "

"There's also the blatant malpractice and corruption in the Minerals Management Service. Free meals, cushy seats at sporting events, and other gifts from the folks they were trying to regulate seemed to cloud the judgment of too many MMS officials to be bothered with protecting the interests of our residents and our way of life.".


http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/06/1...x.html?hpt=Mid


----------



## aweir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatlm*


A controlled micro nuclear blast has been used succesfully in the past without collateral damage/considerable radiation, BUT it has been ruled out due to the unique circumstances of this spill, like the geological area and depth.

Hopefully we can plug it asap.


AFAIK that was for above ground oil/natural gas leaks.


----------



## CrmichaelPrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunkylad* 
Lol, just put a direct pipeline to the coast from the holes and poof 2 problems solved (minus waves and hurricanes)...

A wave!? At sea. 1 in a million.


----------



## Pheatton

This is looking worse and worse for BP every day. They may be the largest corporation in England, the fourth largest in the world and third largest engergy company but this is getting out of hand.

I really think that the current administation needs to stop the blame game till after the issue is resolved. Then we can start pointing fingers.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goatboy*


Wrong. Fox News will always do what they can to get anyone to hate the president. And from reading the article, it seems that the administration took the safe approach with the 6 month moratorium over what the expert suggested, rather than skewing the opinion of said expert. Just because you take a more conservative approach to the opinion of an expert, doesn't mean you've skewed his(their) opinion to fit what you want to do. Better safe than sorry.


Are you sure you read the article?

Quote:



To the contrary, the experts warn that such a moratorium could not only harm the economy but make the situation in the Gulf more dangerous. The April 20 oil rig explosion occurred while the Deepwater Horizon well was being shut down -- a move that is much more dangerous than continuing ongoing drilling, they said.


Shutting down an oil rig that's dealing with such immense pressure is more dangerous than continuing to operating it.

Regardless, all seven of the consulted experts said that the white house modified the document after they had signed it. That should be a red flag to anyone.

Quote:



The experts claimed the draft report that they looked at called for a six-month freeze on permits for new exploratory wells 1,000 feet or deeper and a "temporary pause" on current drilling.

Somehow, that was changed to call for a six-month moratorium on permits for new wells being drilled using floating rigs and an "immediate halt" to drilling operations on 33 permitted wells.


----------



## Dittoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


This is looking worse and worse for BP every day. They may be the largest corporation in England, the fourth largest in the world and third largest engergy company but this is getting out of hand.

I really think that the current administation needs to stop the blame game till after the issue is resolved. Then we can start pointing fingers.


Why can't we do both? The government is only capable of doing cleanup at this point. The government does not have the capability of stopping the gusher. Unfortunately BP is the only one who can do that (aside from the federal government seizing control of BP, and then doing it).

So it isn't as though the government is interfering with BP's progress (or lack thereof) in stopping the flow, by investigating. Plus all these people that make their living off of the gulf, should they just wait patiently until BP caps it, before they are able to recover any $, and pay their bills? Will their creditors wait patiently until BP caps the well?


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dittoz* 
Why can't we do both? The government is only capable of doing cleanup at this point. The government does not have the capability of stopping the gusher. Unfortunately BP is the only one who can do that (aside from the federal government seizing control of BP, and then doing it).

So it isn't as though the government is interfering with BP's progress (or lack thereof) in stopping the flow, by investigating. Plus all these people that make their living off of the gulf, should they just wait patiently until BP caps it, before they are able to recover any $, and pay their bills? Will their creditors wait patiently until BP caps the well?


I see you point but having our government criticize BP is causing the companies stock to plunge. This has a negitive affect on the company and increases the strain on it monetarily when it needs to be focused on fixing the issue. Plus the amount of US shareholders last I heard of was around 45%. Is it right to punish them for something they did not cause?

IMO the President needs to stop hampering the BP by going after them right now. There will be plenty of time to point fingers etc once they have stopped the leak. Once that is done we can make progress in the cleanup.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


I see you point but having our government criticize BP is causing the companies stock to plunge. This has a negitive affect on the company and increases the strain on it monetarily when it needs to be focused on fixing the issue. Plus the amount of US shareholders last I heard of was around 45%. Is it right to punish them for something they did not cause?

IMO the President needs to stop hampering the BP by going after them right now. There will be plenty of time to point fingers etc once they have stopped the leak. Once that is done we can make progress in the cleanup.


How does stock prices plunging effect your bottom line again? (it doesn't.)


----------



## Xenthos

I'm too lazy to check the news about BP.

Any changes ?

The local press no longer mentions it.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xenthos*


I'm too lazy to check the news about BP.

Any changes ?

The local press no longer mentions it.


"And the loss of coastal wetlands has everything to do with activities across the rest of the country, starting with the deprivation of natural sediment that the Mississippi River should carry to its mouth and dump at the Gulf of Mexico to nourish our barrier islands."

"The Mississippi River system drains more than 30 states. Part of the sediment is lost by the damming of rivers in the system in the 1950s to provide electricity as well as flood protection for states like North Dakota and Missouri. According to historian John Barry, our sediment level is only 30 to 40 percent of the natural amount, which is why we are losing such valuable land so quickly."

"...BP's Deepwater Horizon disaster hits, which is the deadliest combination imaginable of corporate greed and governmental malfeasance. We've been lied to by BP at every turn, from oil-flow estimates to the existence of plumes to health effects. "

"There's also the blatant malpractice and corruption in the Minerals Management Service. Free meals, cushy seats at sporting events, and other gifts from the folks they were trying to regulate seemed to cloud the judgment of too many MMS officials to be bothered with protecting the interests of our residents and our way of life."

http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/06/1...ice/index.html

New changes as of this morning is the implementation of an oil-flow-rate sensor after almost two months of back-and-forth as to what the flow-rate was since day 1.

The federal government requests an escrow account to manage on behalf of BP.

As of this morning, oil is now washing-up in Alabama and countless birds and marine life -- dead.


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scatlm* 
"And the loss of coastal wetlands has everything to do with activities across the rest of the country, starting with the deprivation of natural sediment that the Mississippi River should carry to its mouth and dump at the Gulf of Mexico to nourish our barrier islands."

"The Mississippi River system drains more than 30 states. Part of the sediment is lost by the damming of rivers in the system in the 1950s to provide electricity as well as flood protection for states like North Dakota and Missouri. According to historian John Barry, our sediment level is only 30 to 40 percent of the natural amount, which is why we are losing such valuable land so quickly."

"...BP's Deepwater Horizon disaster hits, which is the deadliest combination imaginable of corporate greed and governmental malfeasance. We've been lied to by BP at every turn, from oil-flow estimates to the existence of plumes to health effects. "

"There's also the blatant malpractice and corruption in the Minerals Management Service. Free meals, cushy seats at sporting events, and other gifts from the folks they were trying to regulate seemed to cloud the judgment of too many MMS officials to be bothered with protecting the interests of our residents and our way of life."

http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/06/1...ice/index.html

New changes as of this morning is the implementation of an oil-flow-rate sensor after almost two months of back-and-forth as to what the flow-rate was since day 1.

The federal government requests an escrow account to manage on behalf of BP.

As of this morning, oil is now washing-up in Alabama and countless birds and marine life -- dead.

Dang, sounds like it's a mess out there. It's weird, there was a possibility that the oil would be dragged all the way to Europe with the gulf stream but so far I didn't see anything yet. Luckily.

Cheers btw, it's all about politics in my country these days, that's also why the press here doesn't bother mentioning the oil leak, I could've checked the Interwebs for info but you bundled the info right there


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
How does stock prices plunging effect your bottom line again? (it doesn't.)

It may not effect the bottom line of BP but how many US citizens have stock in BP has part of their 401k? How much will they loose if the President keeps this up. Things are already in bad shape for the world enconomy and going after on of its largest corporations does not seem like a good idea right now.

BP should be held responsible yes, along with any other parties who were involved in it. All I have really heard out of the Administration is that BP is the worst company and they need to be made to pay. No talk about working with them on a solution.

I dont recall the President doing anything productive for the first month of this issue. He instists the his administration is in charge of this yet what has he done but go after them.

In the end all Im trying to say is that instead of bashing the company why not pull BP's and US governments resources together and solve this?


----------



## phospholipid

The politics of this has run its course. Please take politics elsewhere


----------

